# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Davinina priča ili Teleskop za kišnu princezu

## Davina

Ja sam majka posvojene djevojcice sa posebnom potrebama. Kad smo je usvajali prije "dugo" godina, nismo znali da je dijete sa posebnim potrebama ali ipak nismo nikad pozalili ni jedan dijelic sekunde sto smo bas nju takva kakva je dobili. Nije islo niti ide lako s njom ali  smo obogaceni jednim divnim djetetom koje ga nebi mjenjali nizasta na svijetu. Ja bih podjelila svoju pricu sa svima ko se ineresuje za usvojenje djeteta sa posebnim potrebama, dotada pozdrav i izvinite na pravopisnim greskama ne pisem tako cesto na hrvatski.

----------


## Davina

Evo neznam odakle da pocnem ali probaću. Mi smo relativno rano saznali da necemo moći postati roditelji prirodnim putem, ja sam mislila čim se udam i proradimo na tome ja ću ostati trudna. Tako je bilo kod moje mame, kod moje starije sestre i tako ce biti i kod mene. Ali nazalost nije bilo, poslije naše posjete doktora, smo saznali i zašto. On nam je odmah preporučio da idemo na podpomognutu oplodnju što za mene nije dolazilo u obzir. Da odmah razjasnim nisam protivnik podpomognute, naprotiv ,samo sam imala svoje osobne razloge zašto to nije bio moj put. 
Ja sam tada bila u srednjim dvadesetim muz pocetak tridesetih, takoreći čitav zivot pred nama ali nam je to nazalost bila prva prepreka kad smo se pojavili u svoj centar sa našom zeljom za posvojenje. Svi su se začudili jesmo li mi normalni tek godinu dana u braku nismo ni sve moguće medicinske pomoći isprobali, gdje smo " navalili". A ja tada isto kao i sada milion podsto uvjerena da ja to zelim da je to moj put za sreću i da mi je niko ama baš niko nemoze pokvariti. Ako vas interesuje nastavak slijedi sad moram ići.

----------


## Davina

Nastavak. 

Tako znaci prvi razgovor u našem centru se u tome završio da mi još dobro, dobro razmislimo ( odprilike jedno 10ak godina) pa da se onda opet javimo. 
Kad je proslo oko 10 dana, a ne godina������ ja sam opet nazvala i zatrazila novi termin i opet se sa svojim M kod njih pojavila. 

Da malo pojasnim stvar ja zivim u Njemackoj pa mozda to ovdje ide malo drugačije nego kod vas pa da vas ne zabuni. 
I tako ja opet njima sa svojom zeljom da je to konačno i da ja zelim sad sa 25 godina postati mama i da nezelim cekati. A oni meni da je to nemoguće da sam ja još mlada i da oni nezele snositi odgovornost ako to sve krivo krene. 
Samo da ovdje još ubacim, ja njih tad nisam razumila i bila strašno ljuta zašto su tako skeptični i neprijateljski raspolozeni prema nama ali poslije kad smo posvojili našu princezu ja sam dugo godina bila clanica udruge " posvojena Obitelj" , vodili smo različite edukacije sa potencijalnim posvojiteljima i sretala sam se stvarno sa svačim, od -da se zeli beba od najvise mjesec dana sa plavim ocima i pomogućnosti loknicama do -  da se nezeli dijete iz neke"loše" porodice , kao da intaktne porodica daju dijete na posvojenje, pa čak je bio bračni par koji je htjeo glumiti trudnoču dok nestigne beba da niko nebi znao da su posvojili. Tako sigurno i ti ljudinu centru su se susterali s tim i nije ni čudo što su " malo" nesigurni kome da dadnu podobnost. 
I još nešto meni interesantno čitajući vaša iskustva vidim da se stalno spominju tete iz centra a za čitav moj put do podobnosti ja sam se ovdje susretala samo sa muškim tetama������mozda nevazna informacija ali imam osjecaj da se lakše zenama da objasniti ta zelja nego muskarcima, ali mozda se i varam. Znači mi nismo popuštali i bili smo stvarno uporni u dokazivanju da smo spremni. 

Dok smo prikupili sve papire i rijesili sve preglede do njihovog dolaska nama je prošlo više od godine dana������. Ali se na kraju isplatilo u ruci smo imali " papir na kojem je stajalo da smo spremni za postati roditelji. Kroz čitavo vrijeme prikupljanja dokumentacije i čekanja ja sam se samo radovala činjenici da ću uskoro postati mama i da cu imati svoje dijete, koje mogu zadrzati i nemoram ga nigdje vratiti kao kad mi dode komsinicino ili sestrino djete. Da cu uskoro imati svoje dihete kome cu moci pokloniti svu ljubav koju čuvam samo za njega da ču se uskoro igrati na podu slagati legiće i čitati slikovnice, a najviše sam se radovala toj činjenici da cu uskoro svake noci pomolovati glavicu poljubiti i reci laku noć, a ono će meni reći laku noć mama. Normalno to kazem i svom M svaku veće ali nije to to ������. 
O uzrastu a ponaravno o polu nisam razmisljala jer sve ono ćemu sam se ja radovala mogla sam djeliti i s bebom i s vecim djetetom. Izvinite ja baš razvukla neznam dali vas baš sve ovo interesuje, a nastavak opširniji ili kraći sigurno stize. 

Pozdrav

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam, u frci sam za ove praznike, sutra putujemo na mali odmor ali evo jos par rijeci.

Tako pošto smo dobili podobnost i tu bitku dobili krenuli smo u sljedeću potraga za djetetom. 
Bili smo puni nade i jedva smo čekali da se sve kockice poslazu. Imali smo razgovor u nekoliko centara i iz svakog smo izlazili sve više zalosni, opet ista priča da smo mladi neiskusni, u jednom su nas pitali kako mi zamišljamo svoj zivot bez djeteta a ja sam onako iskreno naivno rekla da ga i nezamišljam bez djeteta i tu sam odmah kiksala, jer sam valjda trebala reći, ako nebude djete onda će biti put oko svijeta, karijera ili šta ja znam tako nešto. 
I ona mi se desio jedan susret koji mi je tako bolno otvorio oči, tu mi je jedan sluzbenik rekao: e čuj te gospodzo da vam iskreno kazem mi ako budemo imali izbora dijete dati vama ili bračnom paru gdje su obadvoje nijemci mi če mo se ipak odlučiti protiv vas  i ne samo mi. Nemogu da nadzem onoga smajlića što plače. Došli smo kući zaprepašteni i nijemi. Moj je svekar odmah poćeo da psuje da će on sutra ići da se zali u kakvoj mi drzavi zivimo a ja sam mu rekla neću da se borom sa vjetrenjačama snaga mi treba za nešto bolje što će doći u moj zivot, i da je juče taj čovjek samo izgovorio ono što mozda svi centri misle. 
Zanijemili smo ali samo na trenutak( dva tri dana) i onda sam pomislila ili ću imati za svako rješenje jedan problem ili obrnuto, naravno obrnuto je bolje. Moje rješenje je tad bila pomisao na Bosnu ( tu sam rodzena odrasla i tu mi zive roditelji). Nazvala sam moju mamu i rekla da se raspita da li to ide i šta nam treba. 
Da vam ne pričam da je mama istog trenutka uzela izlaznicu i krenula u " potjeru". Imali smo srecu sto smo već imali sva rješenja tu u njemačkoj i rekli su nam da je najbolje da dodzemo u bosnu i da još povadimo dokumentaciju ko ja će nam u bosni trebati. To je bilo pet sedmica do našega planiranog odmora u bosni. Rekla sam taj dan svome M, vidiš bolan da je zivot tako lijep. Tog ljeta smo izvadili svu dokumentaciju, ljekarska uvjerenja, potvrdu o drzavljanstvu( naravno mome) itd. A u oktobru su nas zvali iz jednoga centra da imaju malu djevojcicu koja ima zdravastvenih problema i da bi za nju najbolje bilo da ide za Njemačku. Ja sam tad pitala o kakvim se problemima radi a u centru su nam rekli da joj treba operacija nogu ima rahitis i nekih problema sa krvi a sve ostalo je ok. Mi smo tada mogli reći da ili ne, jer sam ja već sutradan morali ići direktoru da kazem ja idem na, neznam kako se na hrvatski kaze, mislim odgojiteljski odmor. Koji ovdje u Njemackoj traje tri godine bez obzira jeli djete biološko ili usvojeno, do djetetove sedme godine. Ja sam rekla da će mo im sutra nazvato, joj sutra nikako da dodze. Moj M je rekao mi će mo ići po djete toje sigurno naš put, a kad me upitao koliko je djete, tek sam se tad sjetila da mi nisu rekli. Rekoh sutra kad ih nazovemo da im kazemo da hoćemo pitaću kolika je mala. Ona je tad imala 18 mjeseci, mala slatka bebica bila je tako medena a i sad je medena. Rekla sam direktoru, familiji i prijateljima, moj M je uzeo odmor pokupovali kolica malo robice, boćice, pelene i krenuli......biće nastavak obećavam. 

Pozdrav

----------


## Davina

Hvala Ivanas, istog smo mišljenja, kad srce zna šta zeli sve se moze.
Evo ide dalje. Mi smo u petak dobili rješenje da u ponedjeljak mozemo preuzeti malu. Niko me nemoze uvjeriti da svi dani imaju po 24 sata, neki imaju i po 124, kao taj wikend kad smo mi čekali da prode. U ponedjelak smo spremili robicu, autosjedalicu i krenuli. Došli smo u Dom a oni su rekli da će nju sad donijeti jedna od teta da mi malo saćekamo. Bilo je dosta djece radoznale tu oko nas, što veće tako i manje. Djeca su sva bila lijepo obučena počešljana i vidljivo njegovana. To mi je bilo vrlo drago, zahvaljujem se svim tetam, u ime sve djece koja moraju biti u domu, za tu paznju i ako im nemogu zamjeniti roditelje bar im mogu učiniti zivot podnošljivijim. I došao je taj trenutak, ušla je teta sa NAŠOM princezom u rukama. Mala sićušna bebica, tako slatka i medena kakva se samo pozeljeti moze. Teta je bila sva uplakana došla je do mene bez rijeći mi predala malu i izašla. Ja sam se dvije sekunde prije nego sto sam primila malu prisjetila svoga straha koji me je progabjao nekoliko zadnjih dana, šta ako mala nehtjedne meni? Ali hvala Bogu to se nije desilo, ona je bez"komentara" ostala u mojim rukama. Imala je takav izraz na licu koji me podsjetio na pogled Srne koju sam mjesec dva prije toga, zamalo sa autom pregazila. Sreca moja i srnina da sam imala dobre kočnice i sve se dobro završilo, ali taj njen pogled mi se ucrto u sjećanje i tad se tog dana dok sam preuzimala princezu opet vratio. Sjedili smo tu svi zajedno nekih par minuta neznam tačno, pa smo onda prešli u sobicu gdje su bile bebe , da nasu spremimo. U toj grupi ih je tad bilo dvanaestero od 7 dana do tri godine, nijedno osim moje nije imalo riješene papire, svi su bili "na čekanju". Ja sam molila Boga da što brze budemo gotovi i da idemo doma jer sam imala osjećaj sad cu početi da naglas plačem. Kad sam princezu obukla tek sam vidjela da robica za dijete od godineipol, će njoj tek treba tek za duze vrijeme, sve joj je bilo tako veliko i ona je tad još sićušnija izgledale nego maloprije kad sam je prvi put vidjela. Uzela sam je na ruke i i tek tada sam bila svjesna njenoga mirisa, ona je mirisala nekom mješavinom bebe i bebipudera ali ti je bio miris koji otapa ledove i pomjera planine, nemoze se kupiti ni u najskupljoj parfimeriji. Tek sam tada primjetila svoga M koji nas je tako njezno posmatrao pogledom koji do tad kod njega nisam poznavala, to je bio pogled roditelja. Ja sam bez riječi pruzila malu da je on primi, on je isto tako bez riječi nju primio a ona bez riječi prešla sa mijih ruku u njegove. Za ljubav nisu potrebne riječi, one su čak ponekad i višak. Kada smo stigli do auto ja sam preuzela princezu sjela i sat i pol uzivala u njenom mirisu koliko smo se vozili do kuće mojih roditelja. Doćekali su nas mnogobrojni članovi porodice a ona je išla od jednog do drugog "poobičaju bez komentara". Ubrzo su se svi razišli a mi smo ostali sami u sobi ja i moj M i nase dijete, neprocjenjljivo. Kada joj je bilo vrijeme da jede, tada smo morali krenuti na prvi ispit našeg roditeljdstva. Naša jednoipol godišnja djevojčica nije jela čvrstu hranu ona je samo pila boćicu i svi naši pokušaji danima i sedmicama da je nahranimo čvrstom hranom je završavala na tome da su obrašćići bili sve deblji i deblji dok nebi poćela da povraća, naravno prekinula bih sa hranjenjem prije nego bi do toga došlo. Prvo sam joj dugo dugo spremala boćicu, pa onda je nakon nekoliko sedmica hranila tečnom hranom ali ne iz boćice nego iz zlićice, da bi ta tećna hrana iz dana u dan postajala sve gušća, npr, pirekrompir sa dosta mlijeka ili makarone izblendirane sa supom, dok sve više bilo manje supe a više makarona ili više krompira a manje mlijeka. Nakon sedam mjeseci se isplatilo naša djevočica je sa svoje dvije i nešto godine sjedila sa nama za obrokom i jela "normalnu" hranu.
Kao i sa hranjenjem iskušenje je poćelo i sa spavanjem. I ako su nam u domu rekli da još spava popodne i to ne jednom nego dva puta, mi nismo uspjeli prvih dana , ne da popodne zaspi, nego čak su i noći bili dugo bezsane dan bi završavala vrlo kasno a novi bi započinjala vrlo rano, ćitaj: kraj u 22-23 sata jutro u 4 najkasnije u 5. Taj problem nas je nazalost pratio nešto duze nego problem sa hranjenjem. Ja bih sada zadanas završila pa kao i uvijek slijedi nastavak, obećavam. A do sad nisam prekršila obećanje :Smile: .

----------


## Davina

Evo probaću opet. Hvala Čokolada.
Ja zelim sa svojom pričom objasniti da nije sve u zivotu crno i bijelo i ako je, imaju i te boje svoje nijanse. Idemo dalje.
Mi smo se uskoro susreli sa novim problemom, mi nismo mogli sa svojom bebom ići doma u Njemačku za  desetak dana kako smo planirali. Sa papirima se toliko zakomplikovalo da mi je to tad uzelo pola zivota. Moj M je morao sam da se vrati doma i da u našoj opštini podnese zahtjev za spajanje porodice. A pošto je njegova kćerkica posvojena morao je prvo sve papire da prevede, pa onda u Berlin na "kontrolu" svega. To je sve ukupno trajalo skoro dva mjeseca. Naša mala porodica se morala razići prije nego što smo mi počeli da istinski uzivamo zajedno. Ostale smo nas dvije same kod mojih roditelja. Šta je tu je zivot mora ići dalje. Ja sam morala da nove probleme koji su dolazili riješavam zasad sama. Ona još nije pokazivala nikakve emocije, imala je još uvijek pogled srne (one sto je umalo nisam sgazila u prošlom dijelu). Spavanje je išlo vrlo teško, ja sam nju vozala u kolicima po stanu dok ona nebi zaspala. Jedne večeri mi je moja mama rekla da je pokušam na rukama ljuljati mozda ce brze zaspati. I gle čuda u vrlo kratkom roku beba je zaspala. Od toga dana ona bi samo na mojim rukama zaspala, pune tri godine. Počela sam je ljuljati sa godinu i pol i osam kila a prestala sa četiri i pol i 14 kila. Tehniku ljuljanja smo usavršavali ili bolje reći prilagodzavali od jedne diskus hernije do druge. E onda je došao i taj dan, najljepši u mom zivotu. Ja sam se probudila nešto ranije od nje i otišla sam u kupaonicu. Malo poslije toga sam začula njen plač, moja mama je pohitrila nju uzeti, ali ona je i dalje plakala. Ja sam onako napola mokra izjurila iz kupaonice i krenula ka njoj. Kad je ona mene ugledala bacila se iz moje mame ruku meni i kad sam je ja primila u istom trenutku je prestala plakat. Tad je ona mene posvojila. Ja sam je samo ljubila i govorila hvala ti što si mi dozvolila da ti ja budem mama! Od toga dana se nije više odmicala od mene. Čak nisam mogla ni u toalet bez nje, tad bi plakala vrištala i bacala se po podu. Njena ovisnost o meni je dugu dugo trajala, pa čak mogu reći da i danas sa njenih petnaest godina nije skroz nestala. Jer i danas joj je prvo kad stigne doma da mene zovne i uvjeri se da sam tu, a ako nisam nije joj baš pravo. Dani su prolazili, ja i ona smo sve više i više srastale zajedno. Ona nije voljela posjetu niti biti van. Najsretnija je bila kad bi smo nas dvije bile same, tad bi se mazila samnom smijala i igrala bila očito sretna. Kad bi neko drugi bilo moji roditelji ili susjedi ušli u našu sobu ona bi odmah bjezala meni i očigledno nebila više sretna. Puzlice našeg zivota je sve više dobivala na izgledu ali nam je još uvijek trbalo mnogo djelića. Nastavak slijedi.....

----------


## Davina

Nas dvije smo tako srasle zajedno. Jedna drugoj smo bile sve. Ja sam bila sretna kad se ujutru probudim i osjetim njeno malo mirišljavo tijelo pored mog, ona je od onoga dana kad se bacila meni u zagrljaj odlučila da je kindebet tako nepotrebna stvar i preselila se u moj krevet. Imali smo već našu rutinu hranjenja, uspavljivanja i presvlačenja. Uzivala je u kupanju a mrzila kremu poslije kupanja. Nije nikako dala da je mazem i več bi počela plakati kad bi ja uzela kremu u ruke. Ja to nisam razumila ali sam morala akceptirati. U domu su nam rekli da je ona prije sedam dana prohodala, ali ona kod nas nije dugo sama hodala i kad he poslije desetak dana prohodala stalno bi padala. Odlučili smo joj kupiti kaišiće za pomoć u hodanju i to nam je dosta pomoglo. Sigurna na svojim nogama je bila tek oko drugog rodendana.
Došao i je taj sretni dan da mi idemo svojoj kući. Tata nam je sredio papire i nas dvije smo se uputile s avionom u Njemačku. Ta letenje avionom će mi ostati uvijek u sjećanju, kao u lijepom što ja sjedim sa mojom bebom u ruci, a i u ruznom jer je moja beba bila mirna dok avion nije poletio, a kad je poletio ona je počela da plače i da vrišti i nije prestala puna tri sata do Njemačke. Ničim je nisam mogla smiriti dok avion nije sletio i motor ugasio. Iste sekunde je zašutila. Tata i Deda su došli po nas vidljivo uzbudeni. Ona ih je radoznalo razgledala i nije više bila ona beba st bi "bez komentara" išla od jednog do drugog. Mene je čvrsto drzala oko vrata, sigurno je sigurno. U autu smo je morali staviti u AS, ali sam ja sjela pored nje. Dali radi toga ili što je sve suze potrošila u aviono, ona nije puno protestvovala, ali bila je i umorna i ubrzo je zaspala. Bez ljuljanja! Imali smo sreću da se nije više budila do ujutro. Mi smo je uzeli naravno u naš krevet, a kad je ujutro okice otvorila bila je na trenutak ona uplašena srna i odmah se privukla meni i čvrsto me drzala. Ja sam razmišljala kako će sad prihvatiti da svoj maternji jezik cuje samo od mene, a da sve ostalo ne razumije. Mi smo se odlučili da ja konsekventno razgovaram s njom naš jezik, a porodnični njemački ,da joj na početku malo prevodim ako vidimo da je zbunjena. Do tada se njen riječnik sastajao od mama, nana i vauvau a ispod tog vauvau je bila čitava fauna od psa, preko konja do muhe i mrava. Nastavak slijedi....

----------


## Davina

Izvinjavam se, princeza mi je bila bolesna pa nisam mogla pisati. Ali evo stize nastavak.
Nju nije tako nešto strašno zbunjivalo što tatu nerazumije ja sam imala osječaj da nije neka velika razlika jer sam ponekad pomislila da ona ni mene nerazumije tj. ponekad sam mislila da dobro nečuje. Odlučili smo je odvesti na detaljan pregled, izabrali smo jednoga pedijatra gdje ide moja jedna drugarica, i krenuli. Moram da kazem da sam ja već išla snjom u Bosni kod pedijatra radi terapije za njen rahitis i površno je pregledali, ali nismo vadili krv niti radili nikakve pretrage. Naš pedijatar je nju tako reči pregledao od glave do pete. Rekao je da rahitis dobro napreduje skoro da ga više i nema, nogice su se ispravile a i trbušćić nije više tako velik i da dalje uzima terapiju tj. Ad kapi. Što se tiče deformacije stopala da sačekamo dok prohoda i još malo poraste pa čemo vidjeti kad i ko to moze korigovati, izvadio joj je krv i krvna slika je bila loša imala je kronični nedostatak zeljeza i dobila je terapiju. Znači svi naši strahovi koje smo nosili iz bosne od onoga dana kad su nam rekli da beba nije baš nazdravija, nisu bili više tako veliki. Ali nazalost došli su novi. Doktora je više brinulo njen zaostatak, rekao nam je da se nada da je to zbog nezanemarenosti u ranom zivotu i da će ona to nadoknaditi ali da se mi moramo pripremiti i na najgore. Ona je imala kašnjenje u neuromotornom razvoju i bila jako hipotona, zato nije hodala. Dao nam je uput za fizioterapeuta i logopeda pošto još nije pričala (osim tri četiri riječi koje sam prošli put spomenula), rekao je dok god nepočne jesti čvrstu hranu i neojača mišiće usta nemoze ni popričati. Dao nam je upute kako da to radimo kod kuće, npr. da puše balone isl. Ja sam spomenula da mene brine i to što ona nevoli puno ljudi oko sebe, nevoli voditi se u park gdje su druga djeca i da najviše voli samnom (poslije i sa tatom) biti sama. On je rekao da je puno neforsiram da joj treba prvo da se prilagodi na sve promjene koje su joj se dogodile i da če se to sigurno poboljšati s vremenom. Ako ona voli da se vodi u prirodu i nevoli buku i galamu onda da tako i radimo. Isto je rekao da bi joj trebali što više da čitamo da bi brze jezik savladala i čim se navikne na sve promjene da je upišemo u vrtić da se što bolje socijalizira. Da čekamo najdulje do ljeta tad će imati oko dvije ipol godine i biće spremna, bar na dva tri sata dnevno. I od danas da je dovodimo svake druge sedmice na kontrolu. Ja sam prvi put bila obeshrabrujuča, nekako mi se uvuko strah u kosti neki nedefinisani ali jako prisutan. Moj M. poobičaju, bez ikakve panike, polako. Svratili u prvu prodavnicu da kupimo balona ko da će oni riješiti sve nedaće i strahove. A baloni su kao i sve druge male stvarćice otišle prvo u njena usta, komplet. Tata je vrisno da doktor nije normalan, da nerazmišlja da se njemu moze njegovo dijete ugušiti i svi baloni su odletili u kantu zasmeće. Uzeo je princezu stavio je u kolica i rekao meni da ja malo legnem i odmorim se a on ode nju malo prošetati. Tada sam vidjela da strah nije ušao samo u mene. Kad su oni izašli ja sam razmišljala šta ako....... pa šta i ako bude ona je sad naša takva kakva je i mi je volimo i mismo sretni i .....kvit. Izvadila sam sve balone iz kante za smeće i napuhala ih, bilo ih je 20. kad su se tata i princeza vratili on je još nije bio ni izvadio iz kolica a ona je vrisnula od sreće kad je ugledala velike šarene balone. Kad je uveče princeza zaspala mi smo dugo razgovarali i odlučili šta je tu je nedati se pokolebati i kao i uvijek za sve probleme traziti rješenja a ne obrnuto. Sutradan sam krenula u akciju prvo nazvati logopeda, fizioterapeuta i vrtić i počela rješavati probleme. 
Dani su prolazili a ona je sve bolje napredovala. Vjezbe kod fizioterapeuta su urodile plodom i ona je sa 23 mjeseca samostalno prohodala. Vec je bolje jela nisam morala više sve da blendiram, tj. da blendiram ali ne nanajsitnije, smjele su biti i grudvice. Problem je postojao i dalje kad bi došla posjeta. I ako je bilo mirnije prvih dana nego u Bosni, jer Njemci po prirodi nisu veliki "posjetioci" ipak poslije nekoliko sedmica i oni su počeli da dolaze i vide našu malu porodicu kako se proširila. Onda bi se princeza pretvarala u  vješticu ili babarogu, plakala i kenjkala i najsretnija bila kad bi se vrata zanjima zatvorila i mi opet bili sami. Njen riječnik ubrzo proširio. Tatu je za kratko vrijeme potpuno razumijevala a u isto vrijeme je progovorila i bosanski i njemački, negdje pred polazak u vrtić. Naš pedijatar je bio strašno zadovoljan sa njenim razvojem i bio je sve više uvjeren da njen zaostatak u razvoju rezultat zanemarenosti a ne neki veći problem. Ali ja nisam, idalje sam ponekad mislila da dobro nečuje i nakon svih kontrola sluha, koji su bili negativni. Ja sam jednostavno imala osječaj da ona zivi u nekom svom svijetu, tu je nedostizna, ne uvijek ali često. 
Bili smo kod jedne moje prijateljice koja ima sina, dvije godine straijeg nego princeza. On je tada bio u fazi slaganja puzlica. Mi nismo išli puno u posjete gdje ima djece ona nije bila tad sretna, a i meni bi tad sve više i više bilo jasno koliko je ona drgačija. Kad je ona ugledala puzlice sjela je pored Viktora i počela je sanjim da slaze sliku. Slika je bila gotova za 10 minuta. A ona je sva ozarena u nas gledala. Prvi put sam vidjela da je bila sretna u blizini još jednog djeteta. Moja prijateljica je počela mene da kudi, ti i tvoji strahovi ti nisi normalna vidiš kako ti je dijete pametno itd itd. Moj M je to jedva dočekao i on mi je rekao da pravim "od muhe medvjeda" i da je njoj najbolje da uskoro krene u vrtić da će se sigurno brzo prilagoditi i uz drugu djecu napredovati brze nego kod kuće. I ja sam po prvi put udahnula nadu. Inače smo bili sve osamljeniji. Zbog njenoga protesta (nije dozvoljavala da druga djeca diraju njene stvari) i ponašanja sve rijedze nam se dolazilo. Polaku su nas napuštali i najvjerniji prijatelji. I ja sam pomislila kad krene u vrtić biće bolje. U medzuvremenu smo kupili puzlice ne za trogodišnjake već za petogodišnjake koje je ona bez problema slagala i razlagala i opet slagala i razlagala. Do bezsvijesti. Ja sam  počela da mrzim i puzlice i Viktora i moju drugaricu.... Došao je i taj dan da ona krene u vrtić. Tri sata dnevno ali svaki dan.

----------


## Davina

Hvala martta, ja kao što sam rekla zelim svojom pričom pokazati da je stvarno u zivotu potrebna samo ljubav i da je sa djetetom "koje odstupa od norme" zivot tako lijep i nimalo ama baš nimalo lošiji od zivota sa zdravim djetetom.

Princeza je polazak u vrtić tj. probu polaska u vrtić tako tragično dozivila da je je nisam mogla gledati kako pati. Prva sva tri dana sam se nadala da će se smiriti i htjeti ostati bez mene, ali sam naposlijetku odustala, nekako mi je srce govorilo to još nije to. Moram usput reći da je dva tri dana nego što je trebala krenuti u vrtić opet poćela da šmrca i kašlje. Peti šesti put za kratko vrijeme. I kad sam je izvadila iz vrtića nije bilo bolje. Sva medicina nije pomagala, i jedno jutro je toliko kašljala da je sva poplavila i nakratko prestala da diše. Zovnuli smo hitnu i poprvi put smo završili u bolnici, poslije nekog vremena sam prestala da brojim boravke u bolnici. Nakon svih pregleda i testova princezi je konstantovana astma, alergijska. Najgore je bilo u proljeće kad sve cvijeta tad bi smo nas dvije najćešče provodile vrijeme u bolnici ili zatvorene kod kuće što naravno princezi ni u kojem slučaju nije smetalo. Ja sam nekako postala opuštenija i nisam sebi više tako ćesto razbijala glavu o budućnosti, a pravo da kazem nisam ni imala puno vremena. Dani sa njom nisu bili dosadni uvijek se nešto dogadzalo. Već se poćela intenzivno da igra. Puzlice su i dalje bile igračke broj jedan ali se interesovala i za autiće (ponaravno njihove točkove) a ni legići ni playmobile joj nisu bili mrski. Nas je najviše fascinirala njena memorija sa dvije i pol godine je znala sve postojuće marke automobila i ko od naše familije koje auto vozi. Mi smo često provodili slobodno vrijeme u auto kućama, a kad bi tamo i neki prospekt dobila sreći nije bilo kraja. I dalje smo bili najčešče sami nisam nija više imala zivaca svakome objašnjavati šta i kako, opravdavati se da je to moje dijete a ne nečije, da ga ja volim kao što i majke koje su rodile vole i da što je ona takva nema veze sa posvojenjem da ima milion posvojene djece koja su eto "normalna" a moje nije. Princeza kao da je osječala, kad ja nisam bila baš najbolje raspolozena ona bi sjela meni u krilo i dugo bi se mazila i tad bi mi bilo sve ravno do mora i još dalje odmora i opet bi zivot bio lijep. 
Nekako nam se nije baš dalo, na jesen je princeza opet bila bolesna. Kroz astmu i sve infekcije je organizam tako oslabio krvna slika je bila tako katastrofalna da smo morali ići na transfuzije krvi i naravno opet u bolnicu. Nama je svima a najviše meni bilo suspektno da je ona kod ljekara i u bolnici uvijek bila mirna. Nije čak ni kod vadzenja krvi ni infuzija plakala. U bolnici smo bili potome vrlo poznati. Dok bi druga djeca vrištala i plakala kad bi iglu ugledala, moja nije, ona bi radije plakala kad bih nekoga nepoznatog ugledala npr. posjetu od krevetnog susjeda. Znači princeza bi nas svaki dan iznova iznenadzivala. Eto za danas ovoliko :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Idemo dalje. Moram samo da kazem da se iskreno nadam da vam bar malo mogu dočarati naš zivot sa princezom, jer mi pisanje teško pada, jedno, pošto neke stvari bukvalno prevodim sa njemačkog a drugo, napisana rijeć je ipak drugačija nego izgovorena, ako znate šta mislim. Ipak pisaću dalje.
Kad se princezino zdravlje malo stabilizovalo odlučili smo se ipak još jednom probati sa vrtićem. Ona je tada imala pune tri godine. Iza nas je bila teška godina i mislila sam šta je sve u zadnje dvije godine prezivjela od posvojenja, preseljenja u drugu drzavu, bolesti bolnica ,inekcija, infuzija, transfuzija, ma neće nju vrtić polomiti. I krenuli smo opet. Ovaj put sam se ja naoruzala s strpljenjem, a mozda već i pomirena sa sudbinom da je princeza malo "drugačija" nego druga djeca, bilo mi je lakše. Odlučili smo se da je odmah ostavimo samu jer to više nije bila proba nego konačna odluka. Već sam joj nekoliko dana prije poćela sa prićom da je ona velika i da ćemo ići kupiti torbicu za njene stvari i posudicu  za doručak i bočicu za sok i da će u svakom slučaju ići Sandmann (omiljeni plišanac, a inače figura iz crtanog filma)  sa njom u vrtić i da če je on čuvati dok mama i papa nedodu po nju. Ujutro sam je spremila i krenule smo, a ona je prije nego što smo ušli poćela da plaće i da govori: vidiš mama da sam još mala još imam dudu u ustima, nemogu ti ja u vrtić. Nisam znala bili plakala ili bi se smijala. Ipak sam je uspjela smiriti i pod obećanjem da ako nebude vrištala i bacala se po podu moze zadrzati svoju dudu, i ako sam se dogovorila sa tetama da nenosi dudu u vrtić. Onda je ona rekla dobro neću vrištati i bacati se po podu ali mogu li molim te bar plakati kad ti izadzeš. Pod odobrenjem da moze plakati izletila sam iz vrtića i da me nije bilo stid ja bi se odmah poćela bacati po podu, direktno pred vrtićem. Otišla sam kući i od silne zelje da mi vrijeme brze prodze isplela kompletne čarape. Kad sam došla po nju tete su mi podnijele izvještaj: nije se bacala ni vrištala samo malo poduze plakala dok nije ugledala kolica za lutke onda ih je se dočepala i bez prestanka ih vozala sa jednog kraja na drugi, ja sam se malo smijala jer mi je već bilo poznato koliko moze princeza uloziti sebe u jedanu monotonu radnju kao što je okrećanje točkova na autiću ili presipanja legića iz jednog boksa u drugi ili kao taj dan vozanja kolica, nije htjela čitavo prijepodne da udze u igraonu nego je bila sama na hodniku, vrata igraone su ostavili otvorena da bi ako bi se slučajno predomislila mogla da udze i naravno da bi je mogle tete pratiti i paziti da joj se nešto ne dogodi. Kad je došlo vrijeme doručku nastao je mali problem nije dala da joj se pomogne (inače je mrzila da je neko nepoznat dodiruje) i sva se izmokrila i naravno nije dala da je presvuku i ako sam ja ostavila rezervnu robicu za takve slučajeve. Ali sve u svemu prezivjele smo i ja i ona i dogovorile smo se da je ona mala curica i da nosi dudu ali će ipak morati u vrtić. Dogovorila sam se sa tetama da sutra intenzivnije rade na tome da ona ipak ide u igraonu. Samo da kazem da su prošla tri mjeseca kad je ona poprvi put ušla u igraonu. I tako je moja princeza postala vrtićko dijete. Naravno da ni to nije kod nas moglo krenuti ko kod normanih smrtnika ,ne princeza se odlučila mozda čak porodzenju da kod nje sve ide u suprotnom pravcu. Tete su se zalile da nemogu nikako da je intergriraju u igru sa drugom dijecom i da se stalno osamljuje da voli kad je "mirni ćas" (tad se ćitaju slikovnice ) i da plače kad je gotov. Nije prošlo dugo vremena većsu me počeli zaustavljati roditelji na putu ka ili iz vrtića kako se njihova djeca zale kako ih je princeza gurnula, ogrebala poćupala za kosu itd. a ja nisam imala hrabrost da kazem samo nek je ne dohvaćaju rukama, neće im ona ništa ona nevoli da ju se dira i tad reaguje tako agresivno. Ne to tada nisam mogla reći, i danas sebe mrzim zbog te nehrabrosti. Mislila sam da izbjegnem pečat koji bi princeza dobila, a nisam mogla ubrzo se saznalo da je princeza "jadno, posvojeno dijete iz doma" i da još stvar bude gora iz doma iz istočne europe, znate oni su svi gledali na tv kako u rumuniji ili bugarskoj djecu u domu vezu za radijatore i terorišu ih po domovima, pa sigurno tako i moja princeza odnekud odvezana i data nama na posvojenje beli u misiji da njihovu djecu smlati. E sas mi se stvarno plače kad se sjetim.... A ja bih tad samo pomislila na dječiji dom gdje je bila princeza i na tete pune ljubavi i na miris moje bebe i na počešljane glavice druge djece....zivot je stvarno surov. Ali šta je tu je, ispočetka sam pokušala stalno objašnjavati da princeza takva kakva je nema veze sa posvojenjem da u udruzi imamo puno posvojene djece i da nije nijedno ko princeza, ali nije uspijevalo. I onda sam se jednostavno umorila od objašnjenja i od odbrane, jednostavno sam prihvatila taj pečat kao dio svoga zivota, a ni princeza nije nimalo stvari poboljšavala sa svojim ponašanjem, i gotovo. Tete u vrtiću su se stvarno trudile sa princezom, nije im bilo lako, ali se trud isplati jer nakon izvjesnog vremena zavoljela je vrtić. Pošto zivot ima uvijek pored negativne i onu svoju pozitivnu stranu, lakše ga je ziviti. Kod princeze je to bila njena da tako kazem, inteligencija i ako još nije znala sama cipele da obuče a kamoli da drzi zlicu ili vilicu u ruci, tj. motorika joj je bila nula, ponašala se ko da su je baš u domu vezivali za radijator, ona je imala tad inteligenciju školskog djeteta. Da nije volila park sa djecom nego radije prirodu isplatilo se u tom smislu, što joj je papa jednom pokazao ovo drvo se ovako zove a ovo ovako, ovo je taj a ovo taj cvijet i ova ptica se zove tako a ova ovako, to je princeza sve upila ko spuzva i onda u vrtiću sve zasjenila. Ponaravno kad su išli u prirodu. Onda bi ona nabrajala sve kako se šta zove i tete očaravala. A kad je poslije vrlo malo dana boravka u vrtiću znala imena sve ama baš sve djece i teta i naravno ko ima koje auto, sreći nije bilo kraja. Ali kao što rekoh ima zivot i negativnu stranu a ona se nama nazalost ćesto okretala. Princeza se opet teško razboljela i opet u bolnicu. Astma joj nije više dala da diše a da nam nebude dosadno pošto smo se na astmu već navikli stigao je i neurodermitis. Ona se grebala toliko da je sve raskrvarila i pa onda u dzavolji krug, svrbi a nemoze da se ćeše jer bole rane. Trajalo je desetak dana dok smo sve sanirali i mogli ići doma. Ni doktorima ni sestricama nije promaklo da princeza "malo drugačija" i pitali su me za dijagnozu. Ja sam rekla da imamo samo "deprivacijski sindrom" a doktor mi je rekao da je princeza  nekako "čudna" i da bi trebali malo da je "preispitamo". A kad je čuo da je princeza usvojena, nisam imala namjeru reći ali sam morala jer je upito imali neko u familiji astmu ili neurodermitis, došao je na ideju da bi princeza mogla imati FAS. Dogovorili smo se da ću ići kod njenoga pedijatra da je "preispita" na FAS. Netrebam vam reći prije nego što sam otišla kod našeg pedijatra sam morala da uopšte sama da se informišem šta je to, jeli bi to moglo biti vezanje za radijator ili nešto slično. FAS- fetales alkohol sindrom. Nije mi tada uopšte naum palo da se raspitam o karakteristikama te bolesti i automatski isključim princezu is tog filma, nego sam onako, mozda naivno, pomislila da u našoj kulturi zene nepiju alkohol, pa tako ni biološka majka moje princeze. Ne nevidim sebe u tom filmu, ali bolje da isključim i to i trazim dalje nego da stalno mislim da mi je "boluje" od fasa. 
Kao što vidite princezin zivot je tako "buran" pa ja kad bih kod prekinula ispalo bih da sam prekinula na najzanimljivijem djelu, pa tako za večeras toliko, umorile me emocije...

----------


## Davina

Naš pedijatar nije bio tog mišljenja da princeza ima FAS ali se i on često pito a šta onda ima. Tako da smo tragali dalje.
Princeza je došla jedan dan iz vrtića i dok sam joj ja skuhala boćicu, bili smo već u fazi da je za popodnevno uspavljivanje ne ljuljam samo uveče, ona je zgrabila svoje bojice i poćela nešto da crta. Meni je to bilo malo čudno jer je princeza sama inzistirala da sve ide po ustaljenoj šemi. A bojice su bile na redu tek uveče kad bi se vratila iz šetnje sa papom. Ja sam je upitala što će joj sad bojice, sad će da uzme svoju boćicu i dudu i sandmanna i ići u kinderbet a ona će meni da ja malo sačekam dok ona nacrta pozivnicu. Ja sam joj objasnila da ima još dugo do njenoga rodendana a ona reće da crta pozivnicu samo sebi jer su sva djeca iz njene grupe danas dobili pozivnice za johanin rodendan samo ona nije. Meni je tada bilo tako teško oko srca da još i dan danas poslije više od 10 godina osjetim tu bol. Ja sam naravno sačekala da ona nacrta sebi pozivnicu za johanin rodendan i počela da razmišljam kako da joj objasnim da ona nemoze sama sebe pozvati i ako je tuzna da johana nije nju pozvala, mora sa tim da se pomiri. Kad je princeza zaspala ja sam počela sebi da razbijam glavu šta sad. Ona je bila uvjerena da će ić na johanin rodendan. Molila sam se Bogu i on je mozda uslišao moje molbe, dva dana prije johaninog rodendana princeza je dobila ospice a pošto je njena koza već bila jako osjetljiva od neurodermitisa naš nas je pedijatar poslao u bolnicu da budemo pod kontrolom. Ja sam se samo jednom u zivotu radovala bolnici i to je bilo tad, i danas me je stid zbog toga. Kad je princeza izašla iz bolnice johanin rodendan je prošo i niko ga više nije spominjo a ja još i danas čuvam "pozivnicu".
Mi smo se polako navikli na sve što nam se dešavalo i ja sam sve više i više priznavala manje i veće poraze i mirila se sa situacijom i princezom takvom kakva je. Meni je teško padalo to da je princeza kod kuće najćešće bila prava princeza mi smo tako uzivali s njom i u njoj a u vrtiću i u društvu bi bila tak drugačija. I jednostavno sam zeljela da saznam zašto je to tako. Nas i sve oko nas je čudio i njen razvoj s jedne strane je bila tako zaostala za vršnjacima a sa druge je bila daleko ispred njih. Za četvrti rodendan je dobila od kume jednu divnu ditaktičku igračku. Jedan oveći autobus u kojem sjedi Benjamin blümschen a na autobusu su oznaćena sva slova iz abecede, kad pritisneš na jedno slovo onda ti Benjamin kaze koje je to slovo npr, B kao Blumen (cvijet) itd. Princeza nije više izpuštala taj autobus iz ruku dok nije naučila sva slova a to je trajalo puna dva dana. I još dodatna dva dana da nauči slova spajati u riječ. Ona je bila sva sretna i slikovnice su postali njen najbolji prijatelj što je ujedno još više odmaklo od "normalnosti" i svojih vršnjaka. U vrtiću su nam rekli da bi najbolje bilo da je testiramo na darovitost ili kak se to već kaze. Baš bi mogli ,pomislila sam već je odavno nismo ni našta više testirali bili smo se tako reći uobrazili da smo normalni, ovo naravno ironično mislim. I odlučila sam se da je za sad nećemo testirati na darovitost ni na ništo drugo. A potajno sam se nadala da bi mozda mogla ranije krenuti u školu i da se si maknemo od vrtića. Princeza nije krenula ranije u školu a ni na vrijeme, svi testovi ( za školu) su pokazali da princeza još nije spremna za školu pa smo i odgodili upis te je ona krenula sa tek sa sedam godina. Eh škola je bila nešto sasvim drugo nego vrtić. Princeza je profitirala od reda u školi i što je tačno znala šta je kad na rasporedu. Ujedno smo imale učiteljicu za pozeljeti. Od prvoga dana je znala kako sa princezom a kada nam je poslije kraćeg vremena odkrila da ima jednog biološkog sina i tri udomljene kćerke bilo nam je sve jasnije. Pisaću vam još o školi.

----------


## Davina

Hvala na lijepim riječima.
U razredu je bilo 21 djete. Iz prva su mogli da sjede kako ko hoće dok se ne naviknu na školu. Bilo je dosta djece koja su se izmedzu sebe poznavala ali ne i princeza. Ja sam kod upisa inzistirala da princeza dodze u razred sa djecom iz drugoga vrtića jer sam mislila novi poćetak i nova šansa. Nakon kraćeg vremena je učiteljica zahtjevala da se svakoga ponedeljka premjeste ali da sami mogu da izaberu sa kim će sjediti, nemoram pisati koje je dijete na kraju ostalo samo da sjedi. Učiteljica je to posmatrala dva tri ponedeljka i onda je uvela brojeve (po dva broja od 1 do 21) tako ko bi imao isti broj sjedio bih zajedno. Sva su djeca "dobila šansu" da upoznaju princezu. Normalno da je princeza pokazala sve svoje fasete i nije nimalo olakšavala situaciji. Niko nije smjeo da joj se u klupi priblizi ni slučajno da ne dohvača njene stvari a ako bi imalo nešto za doručak što princezi nije "mirisalo" onda bi se princeza pokazala u najgorem svjetlu. Moram još da kazem da smo mi imali veliki problem u ishrani. Od prvoga dana nam je to predstavljalo veliki problem kao što sam već pisala. Ali sa njenim odrastanjem to se promjenilo i postalo prava noćna mora. Dok je bila mala nije jela čvrstu hranu što sam ja na već opisani naćin uspjela promjeniti ali sa godinama to je već bilo nešto teze za šta nisam imala "recept". Moglo se na prste prebrojati šta je samo jele. Hrana je morala da ima odredzenu konzistenciju npr. puding ili sl. nije dolazilo u obzir a ni npr. meso ono joj je bilo tvrdo kako nam je objašnjavala, ali najveći problem su bili mirisi. Sve je moralo biti "nemirišljavo" pa sam ja kuhala bez luka, začina isl.  a različite selame i suhomesnati proizvodi su se moralo u kratkom roku izseliti iz našeg frizdera. Tako bi i bilo u školi ako bi neko dijete imalo nešto suhomesnato ili neki sir koji miriše princeza bi zatvorila svoju kutijicu od doručka i pobjegla iz razreda. Učiteljica je i tome stala ukraj stime da su sva djeca doručkovala na vrijeme a princeza bi se morala strpiti i jesti na sljedećoj pauzi. Sa nama se dogovorila da princeza ujutro obilnije doručkuje da joj čekanje na njenu pauzu ne bi teško padalo. S vremenom su djeca upoznala šta princezi paše a šta ne pa ona djeca koja su imala nešto "nemirišljavo" za doručak bi namjerno odgadzala doručak da bi  jeli zajedno sa princezom. Svi su se oko nje trudili. Ona je bila čudna ali na neki način i zanimljiva i intresantna. 
Problem nam je bio produzeni boravak. Pošto sam ja radila morala je poslije škole u produzeni. U produzenom se osječala kao u vrtiću. Ja namjerno nisam ništa prije rekla da je princeza "čudna" , ali odmah u prvoj sedmici sam bila pozvana na razgovor jer su oni naravno primjetili da sa princezom nije sve uredu. U produzenom su djeca naravno poslije više časovne nastave provodila slobodno vrijeme prilično bučno a princeza je sjedila u čošku sklupčana ko embrio i drzala svoje rukice čvrsto na svojim ušima. Meni je bilo teško ali nisam mogla da joj uvijek "čistim put" i pomislila sam zivot je tako surov i za njega nema upustva za upotrebu princezo moraš dalje. Ali nazalost produzeni boravak nam je bio poraz u zivotu koji smo morali prihvatiti i  sa osam godina smo je izvadili iz produzenog. Pokušali smo sa nekoliko teta čuvalica ali ni to nije uspjevalo. Jednu je princeza odbila i nije htjela poslije škole ići snjom doma tako da su mene morali zvati da dodzem s posla,a dvije su pobjegle glavom bez obzira jer nisu mogle izaći na kraj sa "čudnovatom princezom". Jedino rješenje su bili moji svekar i svekrva oni su prelazili svaki dan 47 km k nama i naveče opet 47 km doma. Poslije godinu dana svekrva je obolila od raka i  nisu mogli više da se staraju o princezi. Od tada princeza je ostajala sama ali to nam je bio veliki korak u razvoju ona je postala nekako odgovornija a ja sam na poslu hodala samo sa telefonomnu ruci ćekajući da me zovnu ili policija ili vatrogasci ili hitna. Ali nju je valjda dragi Bog ćuvao.
U školi su na samom početku nastali problemi i sa učenjem. Dok je več tri godine čitala i sa slikovnica uveliko prešla na stručne knjige (svemir je strašno zanimao) priroda i društvo su naravno isto bile njene vode, matematici nije davala nikakvu šansu. Ja sam još prije primjetila da joj brojevi neidu od ruke. Dok bi u ruci drzala tri bonbona kad bih je ja upitala kad meni dadneš jedan koliko če tebi ostati ona bi me samo slijepo gledala da sam ja stvarno mislila da me zeza i da neče da kaze. Koliko imaš prsta na ruci je za princezu bilo pitanje iz osmog semestra studija informatike i isto bi me samo slijepo gledala. Zato nam je učiteljica preporučila da je testiramo ( odavno nismo ) na dyskalkuli. Neznam kako se na hrvatski kaze a to je bukvalno prevedeno, poremečaj u artimetici tj. nemogu logički da računaju. I po prvi put u zivotu sam bila sigurna da je na nešta testiramo što je to upravo to, ali ne i kod princeze. Bila je testirana više puta i svi testovi su pokazali da nema dyskalkuli ali ima neki poremečaj logičkog razmišljanja ali fa oni nisu zato stručni što se njih tiče princeza ima zeleno svjetlo da moze da učestvuje na časovima matematike i naravno da smije biti ocjenjivana ( djeca koja imaju dyskalkuli nesmiju dobivati ocjenu iz matematike takorećinsu poštedzeni). I da bi smo mi trebali malo više s njom vjezbati i ako treba voditi je na instrukcije matematike. Princeza bi uvijek uspijevala na kraju godine da iz matematike izvuče neku mršavu dvojku i dan danas neračuna logički nego uči matematiku napamet a ponekad dobije i 2+. Veliki problem nam je bio sport. Dugo nam je trebalo da odkrijemo da se princeza nećka za sport zbog bolova u nogama radi njene anomalij. Mi dotad još nismo našli ortopeda koji je bio spreman to operisati. Jer je tako rijetko obolenje i bojali su se da ne naprave gore. Ali na kraju se jedna doktorica odlučila da "proba" da to sanira i nakon dvije godine i 7 operacija princeza ima noge kao manekenka. Pisat ću vam opet.

----------


## Davina

Moj muz nije od prvoga dana sa princezom sve uzimao k srcu kao ja. Čak bih smo katkad imali i svadzu radi toga što ja nemogu da se opustim i da kazem ona je takva kakva je i gotovo. A ja sam sa princezinim polaskom u školu već počela da češče "hvatam" sebe u mislima kako je princeza ipak "normalna" i da če sve doći na svoje mjesto. Ali ipak kad bih dobro razmislila znala sam da nam hvali još ta zadnja puzlica pa da slika bude savršena. Ali taj dio puzlice nisam još bila našla. Negdje na proljeće u prvom razredu došla sam po princezu u produzeni a ona po prvi put stize meni u zagrljaj sva ozarena. Pitala sam se koji bi mogao biti razlog tolikoj sreći. Ona je poćela da rovi po svojoj školskoj torbi a ja sam pomisila koliko se raduje sigurno je neka velika naljepnica iz matematike. U prvom razredu nisu bilo brojčano ocjenjivani  nego su kad bi nešto dobro odradili dobivali naljepnice ispod rada i što je bila naljepnica veća to je bio rad bolji. Princeza do tad nije imala još nijednu naljepnicu iz matematike a već smo uveliko išli na instrukcije i ona je sa vrlo malim da nekazem mikro koracima napredovala ,ali ipak napredovala. Rekoh evo isplatilo se. Princeza i dalje rovi po školskoj torbi dok ja to razmišljam, odjednom izvadi ruzičastu kovertu dade mi u ruke i poče iz sveg glasa da plače, ja otvorih kovertu a u koverti pozivnica za Stefanin rodendan. Od tog dana je princeza po prvi put u zivoti imala drugaricu. Stefanino prijateljstvo joj je mnogo značilo kad smo mi več bili pomislili da će naša kćer ostati " vuk samotnjak" ona nam je pokazala da još mozemo na nju da računamo i da nije sve izgubljeno. A naša sreća je bila da je Stefani bila jedna od najmilijih djevojćica u razredu i svi su bili sretni kome bi ona bila drugarica, znaći ko bude princezu "diro" pokvariće sebi sa Stefani a to nije bilo ni u čijem interesu. Od tada su počeli u razredu više da se trude oko princeze. Ja moram iskreno  da kazem princeza im nije nimalo olakšavala situaciju ona je bila tvrdoglavija od svakog tvrdoglavog djeteta i šta joj nije bilo po kontu pokazivala bi bez pardona. Ali se i sama oko Stefani trudila jer joj je bilo do nje stalo. I dan danas su dobre prijateljice.
Učiteljica je uvijek pokušava da kod princeze istakne ono što ona dobro zna i moze kao npr. Njemački i Prirodu-Društvo pa i glazbeni, a ono što joj teško ide kao npr. matematika da je više podupre i to tak lijepo"zapakira" da princeza nemadne osječaj da je looser ili kak se kaze gubitnik. Tako bi joj je često ispod radova matematike ili likovnog napisala npr. " samo nastavi tako i biće dobro", "ovo je bio jedan veliki korak ka naprijed" ili" ovo si stvarno lijepo uradila". Jedne večeri zvoni   telefon kad ono učiteljica, kaze meni da uzmem princezinu teku iz matematike i da pogledam na zadnjoj stranici šta piše. Ja jadna opet pomisli na kave naljepnice ali i pomislih da je danas koju dobila ona bi to sigurno već objavila. Bila je uvijek sretna kad bi dobivala naljepnice kao da nije imala osječaj da se to samo po sebi razumije da je ona iz nekih predmeta jednostavno super. Uzeh ja teku i vidjoh. Imali su kontrolni iz matematike ,princeza se očigledno trudila, od 20 bodova je uspjela dobiti 7, ali bolje sedam nego nijedan. Učiteljica joj je nalijepila malu naljepnicu i napisala ispod kontrolnog " nastavi ovako i drugi put će biti bolje", a ispod toga princezinim rukopisom stoji " Draga Frau Jost koliko se vi god trudite da ovo lijepo dočarate nije vam uspjelo ,ovaj kontrolni je više nego jadan, lijep pozdrav A...a". Ja sam bila naviknuta na sve moguće sa princezom ali taj dan je i mene ostavila bez teksta. Tako sam imala potrebu da udzem u "njen svijet" i da je pokušam više razumiti i znati šta ona misli o svijetu oko sebe ali nisam imala mogućnosti i morala sam se tad predati. Od toga dana joj je učiteljica samo lijepila najljepnice kad bi nešto stvarno dobro odradila , bez  dodatnih komentara. Osim matematike i sporta princeza je mrzila i likovno. Meni to nije išlo u glavu, kao mala je tako volila bojice i crtanje znala je satima sa papom sjediti i crtati, a u školi je na likovnom pravila probleme. Jedne prilike mi je učiteljica rekla da moramo na tome malo proraditi jer danas na likovnom princeza nije ništa odradila a da stvar bude još gora ona je neprestalno udarala glavom od pult da je učiteljica morala zatraziti pomoć od direktorice da ona ostane sa djecom na satu likovnog, a ona izadze sa princezom u školsko dvorište da se princeza smiri. Ja sam s njom doma pokušavala na sve moguće naćine da riješim taj problem. Prvo lijepo sa razgovorom a kad nije uspjelo zaprijetila sam da ako nebude dobra na satu likovnog neće tu veče sa papom posmatrati zvijezde. Mi smo joj bili nedavno kupili teleskop i svako veče pred spavanje njih dvoje su išli u dvorište i posmatrali su svemir. Ali ni to nije uspjelo. Sa mnogo truda i razgovora uspjeli smo saznati zašto pravi probleme na likovnom. Objasnila nam je da mrzi likovno zbog toga što moraju da crtaju sa vodenim bojicama, a ona mrzi vodene jer su " rijetke, nemaju lijepu boju ni miris" i kad druga djeca mješaju kist u čašici sa vodom da ga očiste njoj se tad okreće u glavi (kak se voda okreće tako se i njoj okreće). Dogovorili smo se sa učiteljicom da princeza na likovnom ćasu koristi samo drvene i voštane bojice i flomastere, a kad druga djeca "vrte kist" da se ona okrene prema zidu i negleda. Od tada nije likovno bilo problem, ali smo više nego ikad trazili onaj zadnji dio puzlice, znali smo oboje da s princezom nije "sve u redu" i htjeli smo da saznamo zašto princeza ima tako poremečenu percepciju.
Pisat ću vam dalje.

----------


## Davina

Od prvoga dana sam ja svojoj princezi stajala na raspolaganju kad god bi ona to pozeljela. Bilo da se radi o većim problemima kao bolest  i sl. a i manjim ,kad bi bila neraspolozena i trbala malo utjehe. Ja to nisam shvaćala kao razmazivanje nego jednostavno mi je moje srce govorilo da je to tako ispravno ( nije se ništa promijenilo i dan danas mislim isto). Moram da kazem da po mom mišljenju princeza nije bila zahtjevno dijete, zahtjevno u tom smislu da joj je dosadno, da nezna da se sami zabavi, da trazi da joj se nešto kupi isl. Što se tiče fizičkog i pshičkog zdravlja bila je strašno zahtjevna ali ona nije bila tome "kriva". Moj muz je bio isti, samo što su kod njega mogli prolaziti i manji hirovi kao npr. nezelim još na spavanje, mogu li da duze gledam tv itd. Tipično za tate od princeza. 
Već u vrtić sam morala da slušam okrivljenja kako smo je razmazili i kako bi smo trebali biti prema njoj stroziji, a kako bi ko ćuo da je posvojena tako bi više mislio da je u pravu i da smo mi zbog toga princezu razmazili. Objašnjenja sa naše strane da se mi prema princezi ne ponašamo nimalo drugačije nego što bi se ponašali da smo je rodili nisu nimalo uradzala plodom ,tako da sam ja već napočetku prestala da se pravdam. 

Čak sam jednom i od našeg pedijatra čula da bi trebala biti malo strozija i nebiti princezi uvijek naraspolaganju. Da se ne opterečujem oko njene ishrane nego da joj stavim obrok na stol  i da joj nedajem ništa drugo sve dok princeza dobro neogladni i prihvati to što je na stolu. Mi smo izdrzali toliko dugo dok princeza nije počela da povrača zuč od gladi. Tada sam rekla neslušam nikad nikog više osim svoje srce i bila sam sto podsto uvjerena da princeza to neradi od razmazenosti.

Još jedan dogadzaj me uvjerio da je princeza takva kakva je iz drugih razloga a ne radi mojih vaspitnih metoda. 

U trećem razredu osnovne škole je princeza uveliko odradzivala domaće zadatke sama, a ja bi joj uvijek samo prekontroliši u smislu jeli sve odradila. Učiteljica nam je na samom početku rekla da nikad djeci ne ispravljamo domaći, da je to njen zadatak, jer ako mi to budemo doma ispravljali ona neće znati koliko djetetu treba pomoć s njene strane i zbuniće je ako dijete dodze sa super ispravnim domaćim a u školi ima u tom istom probleme.Rekla sam princezi da mi donese domaći da prekontrolišem a ona kaze meni da danas nisu imali domaći ,nego samo ako hoće da nacrtaju po jedan crtez. Meni je to bilo čudno jer smo se na roditeljskom svi slozili da djeca imaju svaki dan domaći osim vikendom. A s druge strane nisam imala razloga da joj nevjerujem jer me dotad nikad nije prevarila, naprotiv bila nam je čak ponekad i čudna njena iskrenost. Pitam ja nju znali ona razlog zašto nemaju danas domaći, kaze meni moja princeza zato što danas nisu imali redovnu nastavu već čitav dan samo vjeronauk. Bio im je čitav dan sveštenik u razredu zato što se Frau J sinoć preselila na nebo......Hvale mi riječi kojim bih objasnila kako sam se osječala. Ono kao da ti neko izvlači pod ispod tvojih nogu ili tako nekako. Neznam šta me je više opterečavalo to što je jedna osoba na koju sam mogla uvijek da računam i koja je po prvi put uspjela da princezu usmjeri na pravi pravac, otišla od nas. Ili to što mi princeza ,to bez ijedne trunke emocije saopštava. Meni je trebalo malo duze da se od svega oporavim. Uveče zvoni telefon a na telefonu Stefanina mama, zove da pita kako je A. primila vijest o učiteljicinoj smrti. Kaze da Stefanie čitav dan samo plače i da neče sutra u školu ,da od suza nemoze da nacrta sliku što im je sveštenik juče zadao. To je trebala biti slika za "ispračaj" Frau J, da svako dijete nacrta onako kako to zamišlja. Ja stojim ko ukopana i neznam dali da budem iskrena i da kazem da A. "mrtva hladna" sjedi u svojoj sobi i slaze puzlice ili da lazem. Stid me je ,ja sam se odlučila za ovo drugo. 

Ali princeza ne bi bila princeza da nema uvijek jokera u rukavu. Kad smo pošli na spavanje pita mene princeza dali ja zelim da vidim sliku koju je ona danas nacrtala za Frau J. Nacrtala je jedan sivi nadgrobni spomenik na kojem piše učiteljicino puno ime, okolo cvijece u svim bojama i po čitavom crtezu male crne linijice. Princeza nam je objasnila da te crne linijice predstavljaju suze nebeske. Bilo mi je zao što sam bila u mislima nepravedna prema njoj, ja sam misla da ona ne tuguje ,a ona tuguje samo na drugi način. I još kad mi je rekla da je tuzna zato što je htjela da crtez uradi sa vodenim bojicama ali nije mogla da se prevazidze, mojoj tuzi nije bilo kraja.

I tako smo ja i moja princeza izgubili još jednu bitku sa zivotom, ali izgubljena bitka ne predstavlja i gubitak "rata" zivot je morao ići dalje. Nama je trebalo dugo, dugo da se oporavimo od tog gubitka. Mene su počeli da hvataju egzistencijalni strahovi, kako sad dalje sa školom. Ali nisam imala vremena da se skoncentrišem na sebe, poslije pogreba se princeza tako razbolila, imala je opet problema sa kozom ali veći problem je bio što je počela da odbija hranu i piće, da je morala prvo u na infuzije da nedehidrira. Bili smo četiri sedmice u bolnici. 

Kad smo se vratili nova učiteljica je već uveliko bila tu. Mene je bilo strah kako će nju princeza prihvatiti ali još više kako će ona prihvatiti princezu. Pomislila sam poslije svega šta nam se izdešavalo u posljednje vrijeme, mislim da je sada došao red na bolja vremena. Kako se ono kaze: ono što te ne ubije to te ojača. Nadala sam se da to vazi i za moju princezu.

Evo pokušavam da negdje prekinem gdje baš nije tako uzbudljivo, pa evo rekoh mozda ovdje.
Nadam se da sam ovaj put pisala malo jasnije, dva puta sam prepravljala i nekoliko puta koristila enter. Nije ni samnom sve izgubljeno. :Cool:

----------


## Davina

Princeza je opet krenula u školu. Ja sam joj ujutro zapakovala doručak i naravno vodene bojice. Taj dan sam je ja otpratilo do škole. Prošlo je skoro čitav mjesec kako je Frau J. nije bila sa nama. Ja za tih par minuta boravka u školi nisam mogla da primjetim dali su se djeca navikla na Frau A. Meni je prvo upalo u oči da su se svi obradovali da je princeza opet tu. Očigledno im je falila. Mnogi su se ponudili da joj nose torbu i odmah su se javili dobrovoljci koji če sa njom taj dan doručkovati. 
Ja uopšte nisam znala kako če to sada sa doručkom da ide. Da li če ona sada morati da jede sa svima ili i dalje vazi privileg za nju ,i da li uopšte Frau A. Zna za taj privileg. Odlučila sam se da princezu taj dan "bacim u hladnu vodu", nek se sama snalazi, pa ako nebude išlo traziću razgovor. Ponadala sam se da će ići, bila sam umorna od "razgovora". Čekajući da zazvoni da djeca udzu u učionicu ugleda me Frau A. kaze ako imadnem vremena danas popodne da dodem kod nje da se upoznamo. Znači ipak "razgovor". U jednu ruko bilo mi je i drago da ,što se ono kaze i to skinem s vrata. Nije mi bilo poznato koliko nova učiteljica ima iskustva ,zivotnog a i sa "posebnom djecom", i koliko je spremna od sebe dati za princezinu dobrobit .I naravno najvaznije, njene metode rada.
Kada je bila gotova nastava odpratila sam princezu kući i vratila se na razgovor. 
Dosta puta sam u zivotu ostajala bez riječi i uvijek vjerovala u ono dobro u čovjeku, ali taj dan sam saznala da postoje Andzeli kako na nebu tako i na zemlji. Frau A. Mi je rekla da se nebrinem da će sve biti u redu. Da princeza nemora da boji vodenim bojicama i sa doručkom če sve biti kako je do sad bilo, da na matematiku smije nositi računjalku, da če ponedeljkom izvlačiti brojeve za partnera i sve će ostalo biti kao do sada. Ja sam u prvom momentu pomisila na Stefanie ,da je ona učiteljicu uvela u "dnevni red" , ali sam ipak pomisila to je i od Stefanie previše za očekivati. Kad je  Frau A. vidjela da sam ja zanijemila izvadila je iz ladice jednu teku i dala mi je pogledati. Teka je bila obojena crnim flomasterom po sredini su bile zute zvijezde razlićitih veličina u jednoj velikoj zvijezdi je bilo isto crnim flomasterom napisano princezino ime a u drugoj njeno prezime. Prepoznala sam Frau J. rukopis.Ja sam bila toliko oduševljena koricama da se nisam usudila da otvorim i ustvari vidim o čemu se radi. Pazljivo sam listala od jedne stranice do druge ( sad mi isto teku suze jedna za drugom) i plakala i plakala. To je bio princezin dnevnik u kojem je Frau J. u detalje pisala dogadzaje sa princezom. Na početku je uvijek stajao datum, ispod datuma crvenim flomasterom "problem" a ispod toga zelenim, kako je ona (Frau J)riješila taj problem. Na jednoj stranici su bile različite naljepnice npr. zvijezda , svemirskih brodova, kosmonauta itd. i ispod je stajalo : najljepnice namjenjene samo za A. (princezu). Frau A. mi je ispričala kako je tu teku našla u Frau J. ladici i da ju je za ove četiri sedmice naučila napamet, da je ona Frau J. toliko zahvalna što je pisala taj dnevnik i da se ona pita da li je Frau J. predosjećala nešto. Moram da kazem da je Frau J. umrla iznenadno  od srčanog udara. A da li je nešto predosječala neznam ,u svakom slučaju hvala joj i nadam se da je tu gdje je andzeli čuvaju.
Princeza od pogreba, nije nikad više spominjala Frau J. kao da je nikad nije ni bilo. Ja sam bila strašno tuzna zbog toga, i opet taj glupi osječaj da su vrata njenoga svijeta još jednomčvrsto zatvorena i da čak ni meni nema ulaza. 
Kad sam joj ispričala  o dnevniku koji sam kod Frau A. danas vidjela, princeza me zalosno pogledala i rekla: i ja bih voljela da sam danas bila s tobom da vidim te divne zvijezde!!!! Ni riječi o sadrzaju ,ni jedan komentar kako je to lijepo od Frau J ili tako nešto, po drugi put za taj dan sam ostala bez riječi a suze su opet tekle.
Zivot je išao dalje. Princeza je i dalje bila šampion iz Njemačkog i loser iz matematike. Neki dani su bili bolji a neki lošiji, i dalje smo je vodili na instrukcije. 

U decembru su na "slobodnom času" sa učiteljicom ,pisali listu svojih zelja za poklone, od malog isusa, djeda bozičnjaka ili deda mraza, kako je ko od roditelja naučio. Princeza do tada nikad nije pisala zelje za bozić. Mi bi smo joj uvijek kupi ono što smo mi mislili da bi je obradovalo i nismo nikad pogriješili. Ti pokloni su bili za gledaoca sa strane strašno monotoni, ali oni nisu poznavali princezu i vjerovali da se jedno dijete moze toliko obradovati stotoj slagalici ili pedesetom autiću ( pod uslovom da ima velike točkove). 
Taj dan je princeza donijela listić na kojem su bile njene zelje. Objasnila nam je ,da je učiteljica danas rekla da na listi zelja nemoraju stajati samo materijalne zelje, već i ono što se moze ispuniti i bez novaca. Na princezinoj listi je stajalo: pod broj jedan da posjeti dom u kojem je boravila, pod broj dva sestra!!! a u zagradi stoji, sa ispunjenjem prve zelje neće biti teško za drugu jer pravo mozemo iz doma donijeti sestru!!! a pod tri novi teleskop. Zelju broj jedan i dva taj dan nisam komentarisala, trebala sam prvo da dodem sebi, samo sam je upitala zašto je napisala da zeli novi teleskop, jer je njen bio još uvijek nov i jedan od najboljih koji smo mogli nači za takoreči kučnu upotrebu. Odgovor me doslovno bacio s nogu. Princeza zeli novi teleskop jer je stari sigurno pokvaren, ona pokušava četiri mjeseca da sa njime vidi Frau J. na nebu ali joj to neuspijeva, mozda će uspjeti sa novim teleskopom.
Vrata su bila opet zatvorena. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Davina

Ja i moj M smo imali veliku zelju za roditeljstvom i kad smo saznali da nećemo moći postati roditelji prirodnim putem odmah smo krenuli u borbu za posvojenjem. Sa dolaskom naše princeze ta je zelja bila u potpunosti ispunjena.
 Zelju za drugim djetetom on nikad nije ni pokazivao ni spominjao. Dok je princeza bila mala meni čak ni u mislima nije bilo drugo dijete, a kad je ona malo "ojačala" i sama pokazivala  zelju za bratom ili sestrom ( doduše brata nikad nije spominjala, samo sestru) i ja sam se počela baviti mišlju da li bi to išlo. Što moj M to ne spominje nije mi bio veliki problem jer smo imali u uzem krugu prijatelje ,koji su poslije nas usvojili dječaka i naš prijatelj je uvijek govorio da ne bi mogo zamisliti da posvoji još jedno jer on nikad nikog nemoze voljeti kao svog Aleksandra a kad je stigao drugi sin sreći nije bilo kraja i svi bi smo se smijali kad bi on govorio: stvarno nisam znao da se moze voljeti dvoje djece istim intenzitetom. Tako sam ja razmišljala da bi i moj M. Kad sam sve kockice poslagala ,vidjela sam da bi to bilo nepravedno prema drgom djetetu. Princeza je bila tako često bolesna, jedno vrijeme smo boravili više u bolnicama nego doma, zahtjevala je svu moju paznju ,da nebih znala šta sa drugim djetetom kad mene princeza bude trebala. Tako da sam se ja odlučila tu zelju ugasiti prije nego se rasplamsa. Ali ni u ovom slučaju nisam računala na princezu. Dok je bila u vrtiću dosta češče je spominjala sestru, mozda zato što su u to vrijeme mame od njenih vrtičkih drugara radzale po drugo dijete. Kad je krenula u školu ta tema nije više bila svaki dan na dnevnom redu ali nije ni bila u potpunosti izbrisana, kao što smo otkrili na njenoj listi zelja za bozić. 
Došlo je vrijeme da joj objasnim da dvije zelje sa njene liste neće moći biti ispunjene. Da vidi učiteljicu na nebu i da dobije sestru. Svaki moj pokušaj da joj objasnim da učiteljicu nemoze vidjeti, jer ona nije na nebu gdje su zvijezde, već na sasvim drugom mjestu, završavao je frustrirajuče sa moje strane. Princeza bi ustala i bez riječi otišla u svoju sobu gdje bi satima plakala. Nije mi dala ulazak u taj njen svijet razmišljanja, morala sam se pomiriti s tim.
Drugu zelju, da donesemo sestru iz doma, sam joj pokušala objasniti ali nije bilo lako. Ja nisam mogla da kazem da bi to bilo nepravedno prema "sestri" zato što si ti stalno bolesna i ja nemam vremena za "sestru". Objasnila sam joj da ima još roditelja koji zele dijete i da ne bi bilo lijepo da mi dobijemo još jedno a ti drugi roditelji ni jedno. Naravno da je to bila laz, nisam tako nikad razmišljala. Ali znajuči svoju princezu to mi je bila jedina mogučnost dobiti tu bitku bez borbe. 
A njena treć zelja, da posjetimo dom, obečala sam joj, bit če ispunjena. Imali smo u planu za bozične praznike i tako i tako ići u posjetu mojim roditeljima. Ja sam nazvala dom i pitala za odobrenje za našu posjetu. U domu su se prvo malo čudili toj zelji od tako malog djeteta, ali nisu imali ništa protiv da mi dodzemo. Princeza je bila pred polazak na odmor vidljivo uzbudzena. Pripremala je svoje igračke koje če dati djeci u dom i bila toliko dobrodušna da je zapakovala i dvije puzlice (slagalice) koje su joj inače bile svetinja. Zadnji dan škole me zovnula učiteljica da mi kaze da je i ona malo zbunjena koliko princeza s ljubavlju priča kako če ić u posjetu doma i kako je već pripremila sve što će djeci ponijeti, a u školi je ponekad tako gruba prema školskim drugovima i da je ponekad emocionalno slijepa. I eto princeza je opet nekog iznenadila.
Princeza je čitav put do doma prebrbljala, to je uvijek bio znak da je uzbudzena. Kad smo stgli od starih poznanika, dočekala nas je samo direktorica. Tete koje smo mi poznavali nisu više tu radile. Direktorica je princezi pokazala čitav dom, a najduze smo se zadrzali na spratu gdje su bile bebe, jer je tu naravno i princeza prije boravila. Pokazali su joj i kinderbet u kojem je ona spavala i igračke kojim se igrala. Princeza je sam blijedo gledala, ja nisam mogla da odkonetnem njene misli, i kao da je sve riječi potrošila na putu do doma, bila je strašno tiha. Na povratku je isto bila tiha i svi moji pokušaji da saznam šta ona sada misli, nisu uradzale plodom. Kad smo stgli doma i moja mama je htjela da zna kako joj se dopalo na današnjem "izletu" ali ni s njom nije komunicirala. Mi smo se već zabrinuli i počeli se pitati dali smo dobro razmislili prije nego što smo joj tu posjetu omogučili. 
Ja sam imala ( i danas imam) jednu čudnu komunikaciju sa princezom, ona je meni pisala ono što joj je bilo teško da razgovara. Dok je bila mala imale smo jednu teku u koj je ona svaki dan pisala i ja sam joj odgovarala. Znalo se desiti da sjedi pored mene i ustane da nešto napiše, radije nego da mi kaze. Ispočetka sam bila tuzna zbog toga ali s vremenom sam bila zahvalna da bar tako mozemo savršeno komunicirati. Sa vremenom sa teke smo prešli na tehniku i danas pišemo jedna drugoj poruke na tabletu ili mobilnom, i ako sjedimo za istim stolom.
Pomislila sam mozda če mi  danas ili večeras napisati u teku, kako je dozivjela današnju posjetu. Ali ni to se nije desilo. Kad je pošla spavati ušla sam u sobu da je poljubim za laku noć, što sam radila svaku veće. Tu veče sam po prvi put dozivila da je princeza okrenula glavu i nije dala da je poljubim  :Sad: .Meni je to tako teško palo nisam znala kud sa sobom. Rekla sam joj dobro ja je neču siliti da te poljubim i ako sam strašno zalosna što ču večeras morati da zaspim bez njenoga poljubca, ali bih violjela da znam zašto. Princeza je ustala dohvatila svoju teku nešto u nju napisla i praktički mi je  bacila u lice. Pisalo je: ti si mene razočarala, rekla si mi da nemozemo iz doma uzeti sestru za mene, zato što če doći drugi roditelji, a jesi li ti vidjela danas da je dom pun djece, gdje su ti roditelji, gdje.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ostala je plačući, a ja ....
Uzela sam teku i napisala sam joj da djeca nemaju gotove papire i da nemogu ić na posvojenje, zato zive u domu. A djeca koja su imala papire zive sad kod svojih roditelja kao i ona i da ja nju volim i da ću je uvijek voljeti i da se nadam da nije više ljuta. Stavila sam joj teku pored glave i izašla. Izbrojala sam do 53, princeza je istrčala pravo meni u zagrljaj, sva mokra od suza. Ja sam je čvrsto zagrlila i pomislila kako bih volila da joj sve probleme ovoga svijeta mogu uzeti sa njenih malih ledza.....a ne mogu. :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Davina

Navratila sam samo da se svima zahvalim, vi mene baš postiditste   :Embarassed:  . Nisam vam ja nikakav pisac niti reziser, nego eto život piše najljepše romane. I da nabrzinu ispričam u vezi toga. Kad je početkom 2000itih njemački kancelar Gerhard Schröder posvojio djevojčicu iz Rusije, nama su dolazili novinari u udrugu da pitaju bili neko od nas pristao da podjeli svoje iskustvo s posvojenjem, pošto je ovdje u javnosti uveliko brujala priča kako samo poznate ličnosti mogu posvojiti tako brzo itd. Kad su čuli novinari našu priču o našoj čudnovatoj princezi, razloge zašto nismo imali biološko dijete, mješani brak, usvojenje isto iz inostranstva ( njima Bosna inostranstvo, bom meni nije) i ostalo nisu odustajali. Mi smo na kraju pristali ,mene je kao i uvijek vodila misao možda nekom pomognem sa svojim iskustvom ,i tako su oni napravili interviju. Mi i naša princeza na svim naslovnim stranicama njemačkih porodičnih magazina zajedno sa gospodinom Schröderom. Nismi imali nikakvih problema i imali smo samo pozitivne rezonanse, ali meni je tek kasno sijevnulo u glavu zašto smo to uradili a princezu nismo pitali. Doduše ona je tad bila vrlo mala, ali ipak se duboko nadam da nam to neče nikad zamjeriti. Mi imamo učuvane sve te časopise i ona ih je već nekoliko puta pregledala ali nije komentarisala ( tipično za moju princezu). Eh zato kada su skoro došli da nas pitaju dali bi pristali da o nama režiraju film, mi smo rekli dođite za 3-4 godine kad princeza bude punoljetna pa nju pitajte. Ipak je to njen život, jer bez princeze bi naš život bio tako svakodnevan, ja bi možda putovala po svijetu a možda čak izgradila karijeru  :Cool:  . Ne bi svaki dan gledala u nebo da vidim jeli vedro hoćeli se moći zvijezde gledati ili će princeza ići uplakana u krevet zato što je oblačno. Ne bih napamet znala koji sir ima "jaki" miris a koji može proći njeno budno oko i nosić, i dalje bih spokojno sjedila za stolom i mješala šećer u svojoj kavi a ne ustajala i krišom to radila u zadnjem kutu svoje kuhinje jer ne bih imala nikoga pored sebe kome bi se tad vrtilo u glavi i najvažnije, ne bi bila mama svojoj čudnovatoj princezi. 
Ovo ne bi baš na brzinu. I nemoj te se ljutiti kad vidite da Davina ima novi post, a nije o princezi. Zato obećavam pišem ,vrlo uskoro ,novosti o princezi.

----------


## Davina

Meni je princezino posvojenje bilo nešto, što se samo po sebi podrazumijevalo. Nikad taj vid roditeljstva nisam smatrala nečim posebnim. Mi smo princezu smatrali ( i naravno smatramo) kao našu kćer, samo što smo do nje došli posvojenjem a ne rođenjem. Za nas je samo u tome bila razlika. Nisam se nikad ustručavala da kazem da je ona posvojena, samo sam ja htjela biti ta, koja če odlučivati kad i kome reći. Izpočetka sam odmah otvrene karte stavljala na stol i nije mi to predstavljalo nikakav problem. S vremenom kad sam vidjela da su ljudi puni predrasuda, nisam svugdje ni uvijek govorila kako smo došli do svog roditeljstva, ali kako rekoh ne zbog toga što mi je to neugodno, nego više iz razloga gore pomenutih.
Neznam šta mi je bilo gore, kad bi ljudi gledali na princezu kao na nešto jadno i bespomoćno ili kad bi mene i mog muža smatrali narodnim herojima kako smo eto, učinili dobro djelo i "spasili" princezu, a u stvarnosti ona"spasila" nas, sa svojom neizmjernoj ljubavi. 
Ali tako ohladno kao na posvojenje nisam gledala i na princezin hendikep koji je iz dana u dan bio očigledniji. Sve rijeđe sam slušala kako će se to izrasti, kako joj treba vremena i kako će sve doći na svoje mjesto. 
Princeza me najviše podsječala na biser u školjci koja je samo malo otvorena tek toliko da se vidi biser u njoj i do bisera možeš doći samo ako školjku polomiš. Ta se "školjka" s vremena na vrijeme sama otvarala, ali to bi najčešče bilo kad bi bila sama sa mnom ili tatom. Kad bi neko drugi bio prisutan "školjka" je bila čvrsto zatvorena da se čak ni biser nije vidio. Doma smo imali sve više zabrana i dozvola, samo što bih ja pomislila sad baš sve znam šta je kod princeze zabranjeno a šta dozvoljeno, na vidjelo dana bi izbivalo nešto novo. Ne ,nije bila stvar vaspitanja ,to je bilo nešto jače i od nas i od našeg vaspitanja pa čak i od same princeze. 
Mene su proganjali novi strahovi jer je pred nama bila skorašnja promjena škole (ovdje je osnovna škola samo četiri godine). Uvijek iste misli, hoće li novi učitelji i novi drugari princezu prihvatiti takvu kakva je, hoćemo li opet imati sreću sa učiteljicama kao u osnovnoj školi i na kraju kako će princeza podnijeti tu promjenu jer su joj promjene inače bile trn u oku. 
Često sam i sama razmišljala dali su ti godinu i pol koliko je bila bez nas,o kojoj mi nismo ništa znali, ostavila na nju velike posljedice ili je u pitanju nešto drugo. Kad god bi se princeza razbolila i mi završili u bolnici uvijek bi bilo, ako ne prvo onda drugo pitanje dali neko u obitelji boluje od toga. Bio to neurodermitis, astma i ostalo, a u bolnici su nam potvrdili da je bolest krvnogsustava od koje ona boluje naslijedna. Dok smo jednom po zna koji put boravile u bolnici, s nama su ležali majka i sin koji je bolovao lakši oblik leukemije i bili su na pripremama za presadživanje koštane srži koju mu je trebala da donira majka jer su imali sreću u nesreći da se njegova krv podudarala s majčinim. Ja sam bila zahvalna Bogu na mojoj princezi i na njenome "zdravlju",jer kad sam vidjela po bolnicama s čime se sve drugi roditelji i djeca bore pomislila sam mi smo ipak imali sreću. Ali od toga dana nisam imala više mira, ubijala me ta pomisao da nedaj bože se princezi nešto slično desi mi njoj nebi smo mogli pomoći. Moram da kažem da sam ja uživoti inače vrlo pozitivna osoba i sve probleme koji dođu pokušavam smireno i staloženo da riješim, bez panike. Zato je i mene samu iznenadila to ,kako mogu JA da se osječam bezpomoćno. 
Sve to je u meni probudilo želju da nešto više saznam o princezinoj prvoj godini i o njenoj bološkoj obitelji. Razmišljala sam dugo dali i odakle da krenem. Naravno od centra. Nazvala sam i pitala dali mogu razgovarati sa gospodinom koji je odradio naše posvojenje. Imala sam sreću, on je još uvijek radio tu. Bio je jako ljubazan na telefon, ja sam mu objasnila o čemu se radi  i pitala za savjet. Imala sam osječaj da se nijedne sekunde nije iznenadio kad sam mu ja opisala princezu. Rekao je da će on vidjeti šta može za nas uraditi i da mu se javim za koji dan. Naravno nestrpljiva kakva sam ,nisam čekala koji dan, več sam nazvala odmah sutradan. Gospodin nam je rekao da sve podatke o biološkoj obitelji može samo princeza saznati kad bude punoljetna da nam on nesmije ništa reći i ako sve zna, ali pošto se radi o dječijem zdravlju, on če nam samo odati da princeza ima mlađu sestru koja je isto posvojena i da če nam toliko izaći u susret dati toj obitelji naš broj telefona i adresu pa ako oni žele mogu stupiti s nama u kontakt. Ja sam bila tako sretna. Svaki zvuk telefona mi je tjerao adrenalin kroz vene. Niko nas nije nazvao, ni tu sedmicu ni sljedeću ni :Crying or Very sad: ... Ja sam ponovo nazvala gospodina u centar. On mi je rekao da je ta obitelj poručila da ne žele kontakt ,ali da če uzeti našu adressu, možda im zatreba kad njihova princeza poraste.....ja ponekad i dan danas zadrhtim kad telefon zazvoni.
Ali život ide dalje. Princeza dolazi iz škole i po koji put za tih nekoliko godina donosi poziv za razgovor kod školskog psihologa. Ah ja, u školi imaju novoga psihologa pošto je stari tj. stara otišla na porodiljsko, pa naravno moraju da nas upoznaju. Pomislih -razgovor- od kad nisam ,možda sam i poželila  :Cool: .   Na pozivnici piše, razgovor samo za roditelje, princeza netreba biti prisutna. Bilo mi je malo čudno jer je to bilo prvi put da idemo sami, stara psihologica je uvijek davala značaja da princeza bude prisutna i da zna očemu se radi. Princeza je završila kod Stefanie a mi smo otišli na razgovor.

----------


## Davina

Ja tu noć prije razgovora nisam uopšte spavala, kao da mi je to bio prvi put da idem negdje na razgovor. Za te tri godine škole bili smo prilično često na razgovorima svih vrsta, od učiteljice preko direktorice do školskog psihologa i uvijek sam znala šta hoče od nas. Da naša princeza nije u "normi" bilo nam je vrlo poznato, i uvijek smo od prilike znali zašto nas pozivaju, i ne samo radi toga što bi nas princeza več uveliko obavijestila, da je opet protestirala za doručkom, sportu isl., da je " pobjegla" iz učionice i otišla na ljuljačku ili na glazbenom urlala jer su je bolile uši od svirke klavira. Ja sam jednostavno obožavala njenu iskrenost u toj mjeri da mi je sutradan bili tako svjedno šta će mi u školi reći jer sam i tako i tako zahvaljujući princezi već znala šta me čeka. Ali ne i tog dana, princeza nije uopšte znala zašto nas zovu i kako rekoh bilo mi je najčudnije da treba da dođemo sami bez princeza. Ja sam imala neki čudan predosječaj koji mi nije dao smiriti se tu noć.
Ja sam taj dan bila tako nesigurna u sebe i mrzila sam taj osječaj. MM mi je išao na nerve jer se nije dao pokolebati i ponašao se najmanje kao da će nam sad školski psiholog reči da je naša princeza dobitnik nobelove nagrade iz matematike, pa nas eto ona pozvala da nam to svečano objavi. Pokušavao je da me smiri i govorio da ona sigurno hoće samo da nas upozna. Tad kad mi je princeza dala poziv i ja sam prvo pomislila da hoće samo da nad upozna, ali sam ubrzo okrenula film unazad i pomislila pa ona je tu već skoro dva mjeseca da joj je bilo do upoznavanja to bi se već dosad dogodilo. Tako da sam sabrala dva i dva i moja stanje se još više pogoršalo. Pred ulazak u njen ured sam uspjela da stavim kiseli osmjeh i da bar malo sebe ohrabrim da nije ništa loše, tad sam opet volila MM jer njemu niko nikad nije mogao da ulije nesigurnost kad se radi o njegovoj princezi. On je bio siguran da ona baš takva kakva je , je perfektna i djelio ljude na one koji vole njegovu princezu i na one koji nisu ljudi. Ipak je ta njegova sigurnost ubrzo prešla na mene i mi smo ušli u njen ured. 
Ta gospođa je odmah dobila prve plus poene kod MM jer je spadala u one koji vole princezu. Rekla nam je da je fascinirana princezom i ona ne želi ništa da promijeni, da je vrlo zadovoljna radom učiteljice i sa nama kao roditeljima. Da vidi da princeza raste ispunjena ljubavlju i da nastavimo je odgajati kao i sad. Moj kiseli osmjeh je postajao sve slađi a kod MM se već nazirao osmjeh pobjednika. Ipak mi nešto nije dalo mira i samo što sam pomislila da je trebam upitati da li nas je samo radi toga zvala, gospođa je nastavila dalje... Ona nas je danas pozvala da nam da adresu od odličnog dječijeg psihijatra da odvedemo princezu na ispitivanje. Da ona već dva mjeseca nju posmatra i da je ona uvjerena da je naša princeza AUTIST.. :Crying or Very sad: ...kišni čovjek....naša princeza....što mlatara rukama..... I broji šibice ili tako nešto......ne nikad....naša princeza autist. Magla pred očima, mržnja, šta ona zna obični školski psiholog. Ja sam mama i ja najbolje znam da nikad za nikad moja princeza nije autist. Stolica na kojoj sjedim hoće da mi izmakne negdje da propadne, stid mi se javlja.... Šta je MM još sa njom razgovarao nisam više čula, oduzela su mi se sva moja čula. Znam samo da je on sam otišao kod Stefanie po princeza a ja sam upalila google, mrzim i google i on laže.....princeza kišni čovjek, ne ne nikad. A baš vani kiša pada. Dolaze tata i princeza kući ja je već čujem kako urla, zašto baš danas kiša pada kad je ona htjela sa tatom da posmatra zvijezde, urla i dalje. Ja mrzim i kišu i kišne ljude i teleskop i zvijezde i školskog psihologa i dječijeg psihijatra i najviše mrzim internet. On mi najviše laže, on mi sve kad ukucam autizam pokazuje osobine moje princeze, al dobar je ne baš sve ima nešto što autisti pokazuju a to nema moja princeza. Eh super sutra zovem kod toga odličnog dječijeg znate več koga, i uzimam termin. A kad kod njega završim onda idem kod školskog psihologa i kažem mu: baš ste se grdno zeznuli, moja princeza.....suze....znam da neću imati šansu da to kažem. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam :Smile: 

Uspjeli smo po ko zna koji put princezu da smirimo i ako nije mogla tu veče da posmatra zvijezde. Dogovorili smo se da večeras i ako je radni dan može ostati malo duže budna i da če mo se svi zajedno igrati čovječe ne ljuti se. To je bila jedna omiljena princezina igra, samo što smo mi tu igru malo "prekrojili". Princeza nikad nije podnosila kad bi  igru izgubila ,u početku su to bile suze  koje su se kasnije pretvarale u suze krokodilske i toliko bi plakala da je nas bilo ponekad strah uopšte se sa njom igrati društveni igara. A s druge strane princezu pustiti uvijek da pobijedi nije isto bilo nikakvo riješenje tj. nebi bilo pedagoški korektno. Tako sam se ja dosjetila da sve igre pa tako i čovječe ne ljuti se malo "prekrojim". Mi bi smo se unaprijed dogovori ko če taj put  biti pobjednik, i taj "sretni dobitnik"se nije smjeo izbacivati tako da je imao veće šanse da pobijedi a kad bi " zagustilo" mogao je čak da zaželi šestice koje su stizale samo kad se zažmiri.Kad bi princeza bila gubitnik tj. nije bila na redu da pobijedi nije tad to teško podnosila. Mjenjali smo se u pobjedama tj. gubitcima to je jedan put bila princeza pa mama pa tata pa opet u krug. Princezinom budnom oku nikad nije promaklo ko je sad na redu da pobijedi, tu veče sam ja bila na redu. Uhvatila sam samu sebe kako tu veče neprestano posmatram princezu i tražim neke "znakove",a moja princeza ista kakva je bila i juče i prošle sedmice i prošle godine i prvi dan, slatka i mila i jednostavno savršena. 
Kad je princeza zaspala ja i MM smo još dugo razgovarali, njega nije nimalo današnja vijest potresla. Kao i uvijek njegov odgovor je bio šta je tu je, idemo dalje. I mene je po prvi put obuhvatio neki čudni mir. Tu noć mi je bilo tako jasno da smo dobili odgovor,na pitanje,  šta je sa našom princezom, zašto je tako drugačija. Poslije skoro deset godina pronašli smo zadnji dio naše slagalice. Unatoč svemu, naša "slika" je bila gotova i lijepo je izgledala.
Sutradan sam prvo nazvala našeg pedijatra da njega pitam za mišljenje. Nisam očekivala da če mi reći da se nebrinem da možda to nije tako, a nisam ni htjela. Jednostavno sam vratila film u nazad i prihvatila činjenicu. Odjednom mi je bilo jasno zašto je urlala u avionu prije deset godina, zašto su joj važni rituali, zašto nije volila kreme, zašto je bila tako teška na hranjenju, zašto je nepoznati nisu smjeli dodirivati zašto........zašto, zato što je princeza autist. Pedijatar nam je rekao da možemo isti dan doći. Naš razgovor je dugo trajalo, on je priznao da je pogriješio u njenoj prvoj dijagnozi deprivacijski sindrom. Rekao je da ta dijagnoza nije trebala stajati, jer je princeza unatoč svemu bila jako emocionalno stabilna. Ali da smo i mi pogriješili da ga nismo osvemu obavijestili npr.  da je toliko fanatična  za svemir, da stalno ponavlja rečenice ( kad ja npr. kažem A idi peri ruke, ona prvo kaže A idi peri ruke pa tek ode da ih pere isl.), da prije spavanja slaže igračke u jedan red , da čak i sa mnom radije komunicira pismeno nego usmeno itd itd. Dogovorili smo se da bi najbolje bilo da sa princezom odemo u jedan veliki specijani institut za autizam  i da če mo tu dobiti pravu dijagnozu. Imali smo sreču da je taj insitut udaljen od nas samo stotinu kilometara. Dobili smo od njega uputnicu i adresu.
 Isti dan sam nazvala i poslije kraćeg vremena smo dobili termin. Princezi smo objasnili gdje idemo i zašto, to je baš nije puno tengiralo, njoj je bilo samo važno da ide sa mamom i tatom u veliki grad i da če se voziti vlakom i metroom. Mi inače živimo na selu, pa je to njoj došlo kao ekskurzija. I još je imala sreču da smo termin dobili baš na četvrtak kad princeza ima omrženi sport na rasporedu, to je bilo važno, a gdje idemo i zašto njoj nije igralo ulogu.
Odmah su nam rekli da se pripremimo da če testiranje duže trajati i da če im trebati najmanje tri termina od otprilike po tri do četiri sata. .....Mi smo taj isti dan, poslije četiri i pol sata izašli iz instituta i krenuli prema metrou, a za ruku smo vodili Aspergerovog Autistu koji je neprestano ponavljao metro metro. Nas troje smo bili tako sretni, ja i mm smo se pogledali i u glas zavikali metro metro. Tako čvrsto se držući za ruke smo trčali prema metrou i našem novom životu sa malom kišnom djevojčicom koja je tu veče bila na redu da pobijedi u "čovječe ne ljuti se" . I stvarno čovječe  ne ljuti se , nego napravi ono najbolje od života što ti je dan, jer poslije svakog nevremena opet ogrije sunce, sigurno!

----------


## Davina

I tako sam ja poslije skoro deset godina pronašla svoj duševni mir. Od toga dana kad smo izašli iz instituta sa sigurnom dijagnozom, meni nije bilo sve "ravno do mora" ali sam ipak bila sretna što neću morati više da prespitujem sebe dali sam ipak negdje pogriješila. Možda egoistično od mene, ali tako je bilo. Sa dijagnozom smo dobili "pun kufer" ideja , kako i šta s princezom činiti. Princezi se fućkalo za dijagnozom i samo joj je bilo važno da je ona večeras na redu da pobijedi u čovječe ne ljuti se. 
U institutu su nam odmah otvoreno rekli da smo mi na mnoge terapije "zakasnili" i da se puno nenadamo, a ja nisam znala čemu da se nadamo ili nenadamo. Mi smo se u tim svim godinama navikli na nju takva kakva je i nisam imala namjeru nju sad prekrajati. Ja sam se samo nadala da če ona biti u mogučnosti da kad tad vodi samostalan život, da če moći da radi ono što voli i najvažnije da če ostati sretna, a to sam se nadala i prije i poslije dijagnoze.
Prekopirali smo sve što smo dobili u institutu i predali u školu odakle su nas uskoro opet zvali na novi razgovor. Na razgovoru su nam rekli da se sa dijagnozom otvaraju nove mogućnosti i da princeza sad ima pravo na školskog asistenta tj. da može dobiti nekoga ko će da je prati u školi da joj bude uvijek pri ruci npr. da joj pomogne oko školskog gradiva ili da takoreći "prevede"  djeci kako princeza razmišlja i šta tad misli. To zadnje mi je bilo relevantno da kažem da pristajem i da če mo tražiti odobrenje za asistenta. Da princeza ponekad "komplikovano "razmišlja upalo nam je davno u oči ali kad je počela sa takvim razmišljanjem dobivati probleme bilo mi je žao. A da takav način razmišljanja ima veze sa autizmom smo saznali tek onaj dan u institutu. Da pojasnim: jedna osobina aspergerovih autista je da sve bukvalno shvačaju i zato treba sa njima razgovarati bez uzrječica i ponaravno bez ironije. Kad bih ja ponekad princezi reci npr. zašto nisi još zapakovala svoju školsku torbu, rekla sam ti to danas deset puta, ona bi meni odmah odgovorila; nisi deset puta samo dva puta. Ja sam  tad mislila da želi da se svadža, jer normalno da nisam deset puta rekla ,ali se to tako kaže. Tako smo saznali da nema više , to se tako kaže, več da pokušamo da sa njom tako ne razgovaramo jer je to uprotivnom zbunjuje. Onda sam se sjetila kad nam je Stefanie pričala kako su se djeca jedan dan princezi tako ismijala: jedna djevojčica joj je poslije nekog princezinog ispada rekla A... ti stvarno nemaš sve šoljice u ormaru ( to je njemačka uzrječica za nekoga ko je lud, ono kao kod nas nisu ti sve ovce na broju) a princeza je počela plakati i govoriti da ona  ima sve šoljice i da nam se nije ni jedna razbila, da bi se djeca još više smijala.
 I još jedna anegdota u vezi princezinog razmišljanja ( čovjek nezna dali bi se smijao ili plakao): princeza je došla sva zabrinuta iz škole i ispričala mi je da joj je danas Stefanie rekla da je ona danas strašno žalosna jer je njena tetka izgubila bebu u četvrtom mjesecu. Ja sam rekla princezi da mi je žao i  da saosječam sa Stefaninom tetkom. Poslije kraćeg vremena dolazi princeza k meni i opet ista priča da je njoj Stefanie danas ispričala da je njena tetka izgubila bebu u četvrtom mjesecu. Vidim ja da to princezu zaokuplja više nego što ja mislim i da trebam da joj objasnim kako je do tog gubitka došlo. Pokušala sam na malo bezbolniji način, jer samo gubljenje bebe bez obzira u kojem mjesecu meni zabada nož u srce, ali rekoh na onaj način koji če princeza razumjeti. Rekla sam joj da je možda beba bila bolesna ali toliko bolesna da se možda rodila nebi joj mogli naći lijeka da ozdravi, pa je zato dragi Bog rekao da će on uzeti tetkinu bebu jer on ima lijeka za nju, i kad kod njega ozdravi moćiče da se igra u božijoj bašti sa anđelima,gdje ima puno cviječa i gdje lijepo miriše a kad dođe noć beba će da ide kod svojih roditelja u njihov san da ih posjeti, a ujutro će se opet vraćati u božiju baštu da se igra i da će dragi Bog uvijek na bebu da pazi kao da je kod svoje mame. Meni su tekle suze i jedva sam mogla do kraja da ispričam a princeza mene žalosno gleda i kaže: pa ako je beba kod dragog Boga onda je ona umrla. Pa da umrla je kažem ja, a princeza meni ,a zašto mi je Stefanie rekla da je ona nju izgubila u četvrtom mjesecu ja čitav dan razmišljam prvo kako če je izgubiti a drugo još u četvrtom mjesecu a sad je šesti mjesec pa valjda bi je do sad našla. Ja sam tad samo za sebe pomislila stvarno je moja princeza glupa, a ona skatkica moja nije glupa samo eto izgubljeno je u njenom mozgu izgubljeno tj. zagubljeno i može se opet naći, a tetka nažalost neće svoju bebu nikad naći. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sve to mi je navelo da pristanemo na školskog asistenta. Da če traženje asistenta biti slično kao traženje tete čuvalice, nisam ni u snu sanjala. A možda je i bolje, jer ponekad se i od snova prepadnemo a o javi da i nepričam.

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam, nisam ja vas drage moje zaboravila nego eto sve mislim možda ovo poslije dijagnoze nije više vama tako interesantno ali se izgleda varam. Pa eto stiže nastavak.

Mi smo podnijeli zahtjev za školskog asistenta misleći da se samo po sebi podrazumijeva da če mo ga i dobiti. Naš veliki problem u dobijanju odobrenja je bio taj što je princeza već tri i pol godine funkcionisala i bez njega, naravno zahvaljujuči predivnim učiteljicama. I ako je život poslije dijagnoze postao malo lakši ipak su tu i dalje bili prisutni kojekakvi problemi i strahovi. Meni je tad bila najveća briga kako će princeza podnijeti skorašnju promjenu škole sa svim i svačim šta ta promjena donosi. I ako sam u životu jedan veliki optimista ipak su me proganjale misli da u srednjoj školi neće ići sve lako. 
S time ,da princeza funcioniše i bez asistenta, u "centru za integraciju" su nam prvo odobrili asistenta na 10 sata  sedmično, svaki dan po dva sata. Za početak samo toliko, da bi se princeza navikla na tu osobu, pa tako pri promjeni škole imala nekoga "svoga" kojeg če takoreči smjeti ponijeti u novu školu. A kad za pola godine krene u srednju školu dobit če asistenta na puno radno vrijeme. I tako je krenula potraga za asistenta. Tražili smo na sve strane,po kojekakvim organizacijama i udruženjima, dali smo čak i privatni oglas.Veliki problem je bio u satnici, mnogi su nas odbili i zbog toga, jer mislim deset sata sedmično je stvarno bilo malo. Mi smo se odlučili da princeza uvijek prisustvuje razgovoru, jer se ipak radilo o njenome životu. Ne da sam se ja nadala da če mi ona biti od pomoći, ja sam poznavala svoje dijete i znala sam da je neće nijedan asistent ovoga svijeta "omekšati" ili da če mu se nedaj bože nasmijati, ali sam mislila da je tako najbolje da asistent odmah zna u 'šta se upušta".
U institut su nam rekli da autistima sve promjene lakše padaju ako ih na vrijeme na njih pripremimo. Od tada smo mi sve što bi bilo na planu tog dana princezu unaprijed pripremali. Kad bi trebali gosti da dođu mi bi smo njoj navrijeme reci: ko dolazi, kad dolazi i naravno ,na njen zahtjev ,i kad odlazi. Izpočetka nam je teško padalo ,da naše goste kad bi se najavili ,odmah pitamo koliko dugo če ostati, ali sa vremenom smo svima objasnili o čemu se radi i imali su skoro svi puno razumijevanje. Mi nismo mogli da biramo ,autizam je izabrao nas. Jedino što smo mogli ,ili da skrhani plačemo na našoj sudbini ,ili da našu sudbinu izigramo i okrenemo joj se i izplazimo jezik i kažemo: MI smo jači od tebe. Naravno izabrali smo ovo drugo. I samimtime što bi posjete onda prolazile bez većih stresova i za nas i za princezu, mogli smo više da uživamo u njima. Naravno da je bilo i komentara kako smo se promijenili i kako smo sav svoj život poderedili princezi ali ti komentari me nisu ni najmanje dodirivali jer naš život je bio princeza.
Tako bi mi  princezi dan unaprijed reci da sutra dolazi jedna teta koja če je možda odskora pratiti u školi i da treba da bude " ljubazna". Tete su dolazile i odlazile a princeza nije nikad bila " ljubazna". Jednima je ipak deset sata bilo malo a drugima opet i previše kad su vidjele " u šta se upuštaju". I tako poslije nešto dužeg vremena, kad smo mi već izgubili nadu da če mo ikog pronači, javlja se na naš oglas jedna teta koja bi se upustiala u avanturu zvanu naša princeza, i ako mi još nismo nikog našli ona bi došla da se upoznamo i da vidimo dali jedni drugima pašemo. Ja sam je na telefon odmah " upozorila" na samo deset sata, misleći ostaje joj samo još varijanta da joj je dest sata previše sa čudnovatom princezom, i da je najbolje da dođe sutra da mi imamo vremena princezu pripremiti na njenu posjetu. 
Ja sam princezu od prvoga dana vaspitavala  da ljude dijeli samo na ljude i neljude. Meni nije nikad bilo važno ko je koje nacije, koje boje kože, sa kim dijeli svoj krevet i u kojeg boga vjeruje bilo mi je samo važno koliko ljudstva nosi u sebe i ništa više.
Sutradan dolazi teta kojoj su bili deset sata dovoljni. Imala je 60 godina i htjela je da još malo zaradi jer joj je mirovina bila mala. Pripadala je vjerskoj grupi baptista, prepoznala sam to jer baptisti nose uvijek suknje nikad hlače i imaju duge kose često lijepo sapletene, a i ona sama mi je to rekla. Imala je tako divan miran glas mene je odmah opčinila. Da je princeza imala "pogled koji ubija" nije je nimalo iritiralo i iz te žene je izvirala mirnoća. Rekla nam je da ona nema iskustva sa autistima ali je voljna sve naučiti i da se mi nimalo nebrinemo da njoj nesmeta što je princeza totalno ignoriše ona ima dovoljno strpljenja i da če se to sa vremenom sigurno poboljšati. Meni je odmah upalo u oči ( sad bi moja princeza rekla a kako može nešto što se nemože dohvatiti upasti u oči) da ta žena nije ni našta mirisala. Ja istrenirana mojom princezom sam razvila čulo mirisa,na kojem bi mi pozavidio svaki policijski pas. Tete koje su prije dolazile ostavljale su iza sebe oblak kojekavih parfema, a frau D jednostavno nije ninašta mirisala pa čak ni na živo biće. Osim njenoga mirnoga glasa i to joj je bio još jedan plus. Ne da smo mi bili u mogučnosti da biramo ,mi bi smo pristali na frau D kad bih neznam ti ja našto mirisala, ali ovako je bilo bolje. I tako pred sami kraj osnovne škole princeza dobija školskog asistenta frau D. Dogovorili smo se da sutradan upozna sa učiteljicom i da je ona još posavjetuje kako da se ophodi sa princezom. Ja sam se nadala da če se princeza i frau D naviknuti jedna na drugu do završetka školske godine.

----------


## Davina

I tako dolazi jedan težak period u našem životu. Ja sam školu obavijestila da princeza nema više školskog asistenta i da se mora osloniti sama na sebe. Nisam ulazila u detalje, neznam ni sama točno iz kojih razloga. Mozda zato što nisam mogla da vjerujem da je frau D to svjesno radila i bilo mi je teško da izgubim vjeru u ljude. U školi nisu imali nimalo razumjevanja za našu odluku, da tako "teško poremečeno dijete" ostavimo samo da se bori sa svakodnevnicom umjesto da ima pored sebe nekoga ko če joj uvijek biti pri ruci kad joj zatreba  pomoć. Ja sam samo rekla da mi nismo spremni da prihvatimo vid pomoći kakvu smo dobili od frau D i da če mo sad zasad ostati pri našoj odluci. Princezini školski dani nisu nimalo bili laki, ja sam se divila njenoj snazi jer je moja bila na izmaku. Kad je frau D otišla princeza nije više plakala ujutro da neče u školu, malo je bolje jela, ali ipak nije bila ona naša "stara" princeza. Svi naši pokušaji da koristi svoj teleskop i uveče posmatra zvijezde nisu urodili plodom, nešto se prelomilo u njoj, ja sam imala osječaj da ona samu sebe kažnjava tim, ali sigurno nisam ni do danas saznala zašto više neposmatra zvijezde.
Školski drugari je nisu nikako prihvačali. Pravili su stalno šalu na njen račun, i njeno bukvalno shvatanje su stalno koristili da bi joj se ismijavali. U osnovnoj školi princeza nije nikad imala potrebu za nekim velikim prijateljstvom. Ona je imala Stefanie sa kojom bi kad kad provela svoje slobodno vrijeme i to joj je bilo dovoljno. Svoje slobodno vrijeme je najčešče provodila sama sa svojim slagalicama i bila sretna. Osječaj da je od strane školskih drugara bila prihvačena joj je bio dovoljan. Ali u novoj školi nije bila prihvačena i ona je to znala, zato je sve češče žalila i jadikovala da nju niko nevoli i da bi i ona volila da ima drugaricu kao i sva normalna djeca i da ona nije normalna i nažalost nema drugare. Meni je bilo teško ali joj nisam mogla pomoči. Jedino svijetlo na kraju tunela je bila razredna učiteljica. Ona je od prvoga dana princezu nekako "prihvatila" i ako ni ona sama često nije znala rješenje kako sa princezom, ona se bar trudila. Bilo je opet dana kad se princeza bacala po podu i urlala iz samo njoj poznatih razloga. Sve je češče padala riječ specijalna škola. Direktor škole i ako nas je raširenih ruku primio u njegovu školu, je sve više i više bio uvjeren da je primtome pogriješio. Jednoga dana sam dobila telefonski poziv na poslu od strane škole dali sam ja poslije velikog odmora došla po princezu i iz kojih razloga ona nije došla na treči čas. Meni se sledila krv u žilama i čitav se moj biro počeo okretati oko mene. Neznam ni kako u sljedečih par minuta sam se nacrtala u školi. Počela je velika akcija traženja princeze. Kad sam se ja malo smirila i došla sebi odmah sam pomislila da je princeza otišla doma, ali kad ju ni doma nisam našla tad sam pomislila da se nešto loše desilo. Svi su tragali i u školskoj zgradi i dvorištu i u okolini ali princezu nisu našli. Direktor je rekao da če on sad pozvati policiju i da se svi malo smirimo, policija če princezu sigurno nači živu i zdravo. U tom momentu se začu plač jedne djevojčice iz princezinog razreda. Na upit direktora zašto plače, dobili smo odgovor, gdje je princeza. Ta djevojčica što je plakala i još dvije drugarice su sebi dozvolile šalu na princezin račun i rekle princezi da se poslije velikog odmora ide u prirodu i jer se ima čas "škola u prirodi" ( koji su dosad več imali i princeza zna gdje se ide)i da ako ona hoče smije več sama krenuti a njen razred če doči za njom. I naravno princeza ( ovisnik od prirode) je odmah krenula. Djevojčice su pomislile da ona neče krenuti jer je kiša lila ko iz kabla, ali su račun pravile bez "kišne djevojčice" koja kišu obožava. I kad su poslije velikog odmora vidjele da je "princeza stvarno glupa" i da je otišla nisu se usudile reči odmah istinu. 
Princezu smo našli na mjestu gdje imaju "školu u prirodi" mokru ko miš i nikad sretniju. Tad nam je rekla da je toliko bila sretna kad joj je Selin rekla da danas imaju "školu u prirodi", kaže pomisila je kakav sretan dan svi če danas lijepo pokisnuti. 
Meni se od toga dana počela vrtiti misao ili specijalna škola ili novi asistent. I jedno i drugo mi je podarivalo besane noći. Pomislila sam pokušačemo ipak sa ovim drugim, među sedam milijardi stanovnika valjda ima i jedan asistent za moju princezu.
Razredna učiteljica se odlučila da Selin i njene drugarice neče kazniti da su one same sebe kaznile sa tom svojom akcijom protiv princeze. Ona se pak odlučila da jedan čitav dan posveti temi Autizam. Da princeza ako hoče objasni sama svojim drugarima kako ona vidi ovaj svijet. Ja i učiteljica smo se dogovorile da princeza donese film " Temple Grandin" ( koji princeza obožava) i da njeni drugari pogledaju prvo taj film i da poslije toga princezu pitaju sve što ih interesuje. Ta učiteljicina ideja je bila puni pogodak. Princezi se vratio osmijeh na lice, a na meni ostala odluka asistent da ili ne. Ipak da.

----------


## Davina

Poslije školskog seminara na temu autizam,princezin život u školi postao je malo lakši. Mnogi školski drugari su dugo iza toga išli pognute glave jer su se stidili svojih akcija protiv princeze. Imali smo čak telefonski poziv od strane majke jedne školske drugarice, koja je htjela lično da se izvine za ponašanje svoje kćerke tj. njeno nerazumjevanje za dijete sa posebnim potrebama. Svi su bili fascinirani princezinom moći pamčenja i zapažanja i bilo im je žao što su mislili da je princeza glupa. Princeza je bila zahvalna razrednoj učiteljici za šansi koju joj je pružila. Ali pošto kod princeze mnoge stvari nisu po normi, tako se i njena zahvalnost ispoljava na malo drugačiji način nego kod neautista. Znači ja sam svojoj učiteljici zahvalna ,zato če ona dobiti svu moju pažnju koju samo "privilegirani" mogu dobiti ( želi li to učiteljica ili ne - ako ne želi, njen problem) a pažnju može dobiti samo ako je u mojoj blizini. I tako počinje okupacija učiteljice od strane princeze. Princeza isto tako nije mogla da razumi da je u osnovnoj školi imala samo jednu učiteljicu za sve predmete, a sad joj njena razredna učiteljica samo predaje matematiku. Znači ona je samo sedam časova u " svome" razredu sedmično. To princezi nije nikako pasalo, a ono što princezi nepaše mora se promijeniti brzinom munje. Tako princeza odlučuje da sve školske časove provede sa svojom razrednom učiteljicom. Kad bi učiteljica bila gotova sa nastavom i spakovala svoje stvari, naravno isto bi i princeza učinila, i brže bolje za učiteljicom. Svi argumenti da ona to nemože i nesmije raditi se princezu nisu nimalo ticali, imala je tad promahu u ušima u jedno uđe a u drugo izađe. Ubjeđivane sa strane školskog psihologa, direktora ili nas roditelja da ona to nesmije raditi je isto nisu nimalo doticali. Ko nije nikad diskutovao sa aspergerautistom može samo naslutiti kako to izgleda. Pod hitno nam je trebalo riješenje za taj problem. 
Mi smo več uveliko princezu vodili na terapiju u centar za autizam u obližnjem gradu i ona je več vrlo lijepo napredovala skora na svim poljima. Bila je več svjesna svoga autizma i često se sama trudila da neke stvari kod sebe popravi. Vrlo važno joj je bilo da zna "šta je čeka" i da joj nepravimo velika "iznenađenja", ako smo joj obečali voditi u prirodu znači milion posto da če mo je voditi i ako napolju padaju čuskije. Nije nam se rijetko desilo da smo se morali od gromova sklanjati u strahu za vlastite živote, a koliko puta smo  svi " lijepo pokisli" prestala sam da brojim. Ja sam često sanjarila kako bi bilo lijepo da imamo nekog familijarnog meteorologa pa da baš često tako lijepo nepokisnemo. A danas sam zahvalna tehnici i internetu pa tako naše izlete u prirodu možemo bolje planirati. Isto tako ako smo joj dan prije rekli da  sutra nemora nigdje iči i može čitav dan biti sama u svojoj sobi, to je moralo biti tako i nije mi se smjelo ništa desiti da ipak moram negdje ,i nju povesti, ne to se jednostavno nije smjelo dogadžati. Njen jelovnik se dosta popravio. Naučili smo u centru da joj damo šansu da svaki drugi dan dobije makarone za ručak, ali njih može samo " zaraditi" u tome da svaki drugi dan pojede nešto drugo za ručak " tvrdo" meso, "smrdljivi" sir i sl. i to nam je nakon dužeg vremena istrajnosti i njene četiri kile manje na kraju uspjelo. Princezin jelovnik je postao raznovrsniji. Dok je bila manja nisu nas smjeli gosti  iznenaditi i morali su tačno na zadato vrijeme napustiti naš dom. S vremenom smo i taj problem riješili. U centru, na terapiji su dosta učili o kulturi ponašanja i da je to nekulturno goste "istjerivati" a pošto princeza neče da bude nekulturna prihvatila je to s time da ona mora samo gostima ( tu se ubraja rodbina komšije prijatelji, svi koji ne žive sa nama) reči dobar dan i dovidženja a ostalo vrijeme može biti u svojoj sobi. Tako smo svi sve bolje i bolje napredovali. Ali nepratiti učiteljicu tj. ostati u svom razredu na nastavi je bilo nešto što još nije bilo napisano u knjigama o autizmu, to smo morali mi nekako riješiti. U centru su nam dali savjet, ne tako nov a ni iznenadžujuči, princezi treba asistent. Stvarno joj treba pomislila sam, a gdje ga nači. Eh to je sad naš problem, inače nismo imali problema pa nam je to bilo nešto novo  :Cool:    .

----------


## onci

Priča je predivna, čitala sam je na drugoj temi, u više navrata ste me rasplakali i imam osjećaj i da vas poznajem i volim. Divna ste obitelji princeza je usitinu divna osoba, a vi sami možete biti ponosni. Veselim se nastavku....
Međutim, na ovoj temi nedostaje jedan post, od 21.04.2014. (Princeza i njen školski asistent nisu nikako zajedno funkcionisali. Prolazili su dani i dani a od princeze nikakva reakcija, pa čak ni ljutnja ili protest. Ja sam pokušavala nekoliko puta da "doprem" do nje i da mi bar na sekundu otvori svoje srce, ali nije i nije išl....) Dala sam prijateljici da pročita, pa smo skužile da važan dio nedostaje....

pozz...:D

----------


## bucka

pročitala neki dan knjigu
divan stil pisanja :Heart: 
ja bih nastavak

----------


## Jesen u meni

Draga Davina, pročitala sam Vašu knjigu u jednom dahu. Toliko puno ljubavi <3 I Vi i princeza ste uistinu posebni. Majka sam dječaka koji ima autizam. Saznali smo prije godinu dana i od onda čitam što god stignem vezano uz autizam i pokušavam naći najbolji način da mu pomognemo da bude nabolja verzija sebe i, naravno, sretan. Mislim da nam dobro ide. Ljudi kažu da vide napredak, a dobili smo neki dan i mišljenje od 3 stručnjaka da se radi o visoko funkcionalnom autizmu, što nam daje još više nade i snage za dalje. Hvala što ste podijelili svoju priču. Ako želite, možete me kontaktirati u inbox. Puno pozdrava Vama, princezi, tati i Davini.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ova priča je tužna i divna u isti mah.

----------


## Nera

I ja ju pročitah odmah po objavljivanju. Smijala sam se i plakala. Koliko god tužna, toliko nadahnjujuća priča.

----------


## špelkica

Davina, kako je princeza?

----------


## emmie

I ja se to pitam. Kišna princeza je sada već velika, ali još uvijek nije zaboravljena.

----------


## Val

Prije desetak dana , moja starija (12g) procitala je knjigu. Odusevljena je. A ja razmisljam da je, opet, prolistam.

Kako je nasa princeza?

----------


## Davina

Obećala sam na jednoj drugoj temi da ću javiti kako ide Princezi, pa evo da ispunim obećanje.
Princeza je odrasla djevojka ili bolje rećeno Princeza je manje više odrasla djevojka. Ima dana kad joj ide bolje pa je mi zezamo da pazi, da bi joj mogli oduzeti dijagnozu, ali  ima i onih malo gorih, kad smo svi ljuti na autizam na život na sve, ali sreća tih dana je sve manje, što je najvažnije ona je napokon upoznala sebe i prilično dobro zna svoje granice. 
Iza nas je, nadam se zauvijek, jedno teško razdoblje koje nas je dovelo skoro do granice razuma, ali isto tako nam još više pokazalo da ljubav ipak može (skoro) sve.
Probaću ukratko: po završetku 10tog razreda Princeza je dobila mjesto na veterinarskoj klinici da uči za negovateljicu životinja. Ona je prvo željela da uči za veterinarskog asistenta, ali su reki da joj zbog autizma ne žele  ponuditi to mjesto, već samo ako želi može za negovateljicu. Onda smo rekli ok daj šta daš. 
Tada nismo primjećivali koliko malo razumjevanja su na toj klinici imali za nju i od prvog dana nije to išlo kako treba. Princeza je bila stalno umorna, neraspoložena jednostavno rećeno nesretna. Kasnije smo saznali da su joj se kolege ismijavale i svakodnevno pravili viceve na njen račun, a ona za ljubav životinja sve do podnosila.
Negdje na polovini školske godine, da nam ne bi bilo dosadno u životu :-I sam  ja otišla na jednu skoro pa rutinsku operaciju nakon koje sam saznala da imam rak. Tad je princeza već pucala po šavovima, svako jutro nam je započinjalo sa njenom molbom da joj obećam da neću umrijeti i svaki dan nam se tako završavao....Na sreću ja sam što se tiče raka dobro prošla i ubrzo dobila vrlo dobre prognoze, pa su mi ta obećanja princezi sve lakše i lakše padala, ali ipak njeni strahovi me i danas bole, jer od tada pa do danas svaka njena čestitka meni, za rođendan, majčin dan, božić, bajram itd završavasa: samo da mi budeš zdrava...
I da, još se nismo oporavili od dijagnoze (bolje rečeno, ni holivudski režiser ne bi bolje izrežiro, ono što život izrežira) tj. tačno sedmicu dana nakon nje, meni se na facebook javlja princezina biološka obitelj (tj. dio obitelji, teško mi je pisati ovako javno u detalje, ali proba ću) koja želi pod hitno upoznati princezu...U glavnom, Princezina sestra o kojoj sam pisala, tj. njeni roditelji, je po svom posvojenju dobila sve informacije o nama i Princezi   :Sad:  Naša imena, adresu stanovanja, lične podatke kao npr. starosnu dob, nacionalnost, zvanje itd itd i ne samo o nama već o svim braćama i sestrama koji su posvojeni prije nje (sestre)....tako da smo saznali da Princeza ima više braće i sestara a ne samo jednu.
O ovome nisam mislila pisati, ali ipak mislim da je za roditelje sa posvojenom djecom (ponaravo onih iz Bosne, jer se duboko nadam da je kod vas u Hr, malo "civilizovanije") ovo važna informacija, da nažalost nemožemo svoju djecu zaštititi onoliko koliko bi smo željeli i morali.
Uglavnom Princeza ja vrlo teško podnijela sve te informacije i otvorile su se neke nove rane od kojih su nažalost postali novi ožiljci....
Nakon godine provedene na veterinarskoj klinici, su nam rekli da Princezu neće zadržati (trebala je sve ukupno ići tri godne) žao im je zbog izgubljene godine, ali Princeza je autističnija nego što su oni mislili (neznajući da Princezi u privatnom životu dešavanja preskaću jedna druge, i da bi i oni koji su "u normi" izašli iz nje, a kamoli neko sa autizmom) i da bi njoj bilo najbolje da se dalje obučava u školi za omladinu sa invaliditetom tj. smanjenim mentalnim sposobnostima, gdje je na kraju Princeza i završila. 
U međuvremenu se Princeza zainatila, položila vozački i dobila jedno veliko samopouzdanje da ona može skoro sve kao i vršnjaci. 
Od tog dana Princeza više ne koristi ni javni prevoz ni biciklo koji su joj do tad bili vjerni drugari, već uspjeva skoro svaki dan da izmami auto od mene ili tate. Tako da Princeza stiže prvi dan nove školske godine, u školu za omladinu sa  smanjenim metalnim sposobnostima, sa autom, da bi   direktorica te škole pitala dali se mi s njima zezamo i koje Princezu tu poslao, i nakon našeg "kratkog opisa" dešavanja do tad, rekla je da će ona Princezu ipak zadržati ali da će se ona osobno pobrinuti da Princeza  završi ondje gdje joj je mjesto, ali da ipak ostane tu jednu godinu dok se sve smiri i Princeza još malo emocionalno sazri.
Iskustvo iz te škole Princezi otvara nove životne dimenzije, s jedne strane odjednom je ona "iznad" svih drugih zna i može mnogo više, s druge strane razvija empatiju prema onima koji su dobili još veći zalogaj nego ona i ovisni su o svakoj pomoći od vezanja odvezane pertle do ispinjavanja najlakših školskih zadataka, do treće, gdje Princeza ne mora ići preko svojih granica i glumiti osobu koja nema autizam, već jednostavno ona biti ona.
Baš sam vam ukratko  :Smile:  ...
Uglavnom Princeza završava prvu godinu pekarske škole odsijek konditorei, kolači i torte su joj umjetnička djela, i njena torta je na školskom takmičenju prošle sedmice osvojila drugo mjesto, 
Uglavnom Princeza pravi sama sebi puteljak kroz životno šiblje, nekad je prava mala Princeza a ponekad se pitam  kako bih je najlakše mogla vratiti, a i njoj odprilike ide isto ko mene, jer nekad sam njena mama mamica najbolja na svijetu, a nekad je tužna što je tata nije samohrani tata i ja ne živim u Bosni daleko od njih  :Smile: )).

I za kraj još jedna PrincezaAnegdota:
Bila je u shopingu sa prijateljicama, stiže doma sva ljuta sve frca oko nje. 
Baš sam jadna, najveći sam peh, mrzim svoj život, mrzim što mi vi niste biološki roditelji, Princeza na ivici suza. 
Kroz moju gavu prolijeće, hebem ti i prijateljice one su je sigurno nešto isptivale o porijeklu ili dale neumjesne primjedbe,  ili sl. priđem joj i pažljivo upitam što se desilo? zašto mrzi što joj mi nismo biološki roditelji?
Odgovor je: zato što sam kupila jedne super coole hlače koje trebaju biti do članka, moderne što se sad nose, i gledaj sad u mene, one su meni do poda kad sam samo 1,63 visoka, a da sam vaše biloško dijete bila bih bar 1,70 ko ti ako ne i veća.
Meni pade kamen sa srca, i uspjeh uzdržati smijeh dok Princeza ne ode u svoju sobu isprobavati ostali shoping ulov.

----------


## sirius

Davina  :Heart: 
a ova prica o hlacama, ono tipicna djevojka ove generacije i princeza na zrnu graska. Bas kako treba biti.  :Cool:

----------


## čokolada

Ima da nam tu pišeš dok nam unuci ne krenu na vozački  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

ajme kako sam uživala, nevjerojatno pišeš, Davina! Svu sreću svijeta vam želim  :Heart:

----------


## seni

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## marta

❤️

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:

----------


## Jurana

Da, piši, piši!

----------


## spajalica

> Ima da nam tu pišeš dok nam unuci ne krenu na vozački


slazem se s coksom.

princezi  :grouphug:

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kjb

:Heart:  Jako si me obradovala javljanjem, a s obzirom što vam se sve izdogađalo razumijem zašto nisi pisala i češće. Super ste

----------


## rossa

Baš sam se razveselila kad sam vidjela postove na temi. Nemoj nam opet nestati godinama  :Heart:

----------


## Forka

Jaoooo  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Grlim vas!

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam cure :Heart: 
Što se tiče unučića ja se nadam da ću dugo pisati, dok nam se ne rode ili čak polože vozački  :Smile: 
Princeza se pravo "naoštrila", a od skoro ima  i dečka  :Smile: 
Sad brige imaju skroz druge razmjere...

----------


## Jelena

Davina  :Heart: 
Hvala ti! Zelim vam svako dobro!

----------


## Kaae

Davina i Princeza    :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

:Heart:

----------


## Davina

Kod nas već deseti dan sankcije na snazi. Prvo su zatvorili škole i vrtiće, pa dućane i sve ostalo, pa si se prvo smio šetat po gradu u manjim grupama i ići u posjete. Pa su i posjete zabranili i sad se smije na ulici biti samo po dvoje. Grad je polahko umuknuo :Sad: .....Njemci ko njemci, to su uzeli ko nužno zlo, ne protive se toliko. Neznaju ni tako ni tako, šta je kahva, sijelo i ćeif pa im ni sad u doba korone valjda ne fali...
Ja, Princeza i Davina sjedimo na prozoru, ja promatram prolaznike, za sat vremena sam ih uspjela nabrojati...jedno! 
Gleda mene Princeza i sva ozarena "Mama ovo je sada svijet kakav si sam oduvjek željela, sve je tako tiho i mirno, nema buke oko mene, moje uši su tako odmorne a u glavi umjesto svjetlica sada mi cvijeta cvijeće...
Ja vrisnu bezčujno, srce mi puče ko onaj sok na slamku kad ga ko dijete popiješ pa napušeš i skočiš na njega, pogledam ju i kažem, ali ovo neće dugo (a svom snagom se nadam u svoje  riječi) potrajati, nemoj ni počinjati uživati u ovakom svijetu. Istog trenutka se mrzim za izgovoreno  :Sad: .
Kad je Princeza otišla u svoju sobu, dugo sam još sjedila i razmišljala. Kad se korona završi, i svijet opet postane bućan,  da mozda (bar)jedan dan u godini napravimo "tihi svijet" za sve princeze i njima slične, da se zatvore dućani, da svi ostanemo doma sa svojom obitelji, da sve bude tiho i mirno...Unatoč svoj ljubavi prema Princezi, ja se ipak nadam da neće svijet ostati onakav kakav se Princezi sviđa.

----------


## Tanči

:Heart:

----------


## rossa

> Kod nas već deseti dan sankcije na snazi. Prvo su zatvorili škole i vrtiće, pa dućane i sve ostalo, pa si se prvo smio šetat po gradu u manjim grupama i ići u posjete. Pa su i posjete zabranili i sad se smije na ulici biti samo po dvoje. Grad je polahko umuknuo.....Njemci ko njemci, to su uzeli ko nužno zlo, ne protive se toliko. Neznaju ni tako ni tako, šta je kahva, sijelo i ćeif pa im ni sad u doba korone valjda ne fali...
> Ja, Princeza i Davina sjedimo na prozoru, ja promatram prolaznike, za sat vremena sam ih uspjela nabrojati...jedno! 
> Gleda mene Princeza i sva ozarena "Mama ovo je sada svijet kakav si sam oduvjek željela, sve je tako tiho i mirno, nema buke oko mene, moje uši su tako odmorne a u glavi umjesto svjetlica sada mi cvijeta cvijeće...
> Ja vrisnu bezčujno, srce mi puče ko onaj sok na slamku kad ga ko dijete popiješ pa napušeš i skočiš na njega, pogledam ju i kažem, ali ovo neće dugo (a svom snagom se nadam u svoje  riječi) potrajati, nemoj ni počinjati uživati u ovakom svijetu. Istog trenutka se mrzim za izgovoreno .
> Kad je Princeza otišla u svoju sobu, dugo sam još sjedila i razmišljala. Kad se korona završi, i svijet opet postane bućan,  da mozda (bar)jedan dan u godini napravimo "tihi svijet" za sve princeze i njima slične, da se zatvore dućani, da svi ostanemo doma sa svojom obitelji, da sve bude tiho i mirno...Unatoč svoj ljubavi prema Princezi, ja se ipak nadam da neće svijet ostati onakav kakav se Princezi sviđa.


Mi smo u samoizolaciji i moja je nekidan izjavila da je koronu izmislio netko da bi se ljudi više družili sa svojim obiteljima. I koliko god je u krivu, ni najmanje joj ne smeta što smo već tjedan dana zaključane u 35 kvardata.

----------


## žužy

:Heart:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Davina, ja potpuno razumijem tvoje dijete... Isto sam se uhvatila kako u nastaloj situaciji tražim dobre strane. Nije to uvijek loše. Čuvajte se! 

Samo da nas sve podsjetim na univerzalnu rečenicu koja vrijedi u baš svakoj prilici: "I to će proći..."

----------


## čokolada

Davina, drago mi je da si se javila  :Heart: .

----------


## Forka

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

Davina, promakao mi je post od ljeta. Lijepo je vidjeti kako Princeza raste i krči svoj put, i super da je tebi zdravstvena kriza izašla na dobro. Ne znam koje si struke, ali znam da si istinska književnica, usporedba sa sokom na slamku je nevjerojatna. Mislim da introvertima ovo sada ne pada tako teško, samo da je moguće ići u prirodu. Šaljem vam jedno tiho i mirno  :Heart: !

----------


## Angie75

:Heart:

----------


## Lili75

:Heart:

----------


## Nera

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

:Heart: 
Divno napisano.

----------

